# New Jersey 2015/2016



## V_Scapes

Figured I'd do the honor since some of my first snow contracts went out last week.

Hows everyones year been?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

We've been here, waiting for el Nino to arrive, wondering if the big fat as$ Will find his way back home from his aspirations of immortality in American history. Too bad for him, you know, being trumped by the loon.


----------



## J.Ricci

Glad to see I'm not the only one thinking snow already, this week I plan on getting my snow contracts all sent out now that things are finally starting to settle down. Seems like people are finally starting to spend money again, been so busy with pavers & installs that we've hardly had time to do any trimming jobs over the past couple months. Hopefully everyone else is keeping just as busy


----------



## to_buy

Well I have been thinking of the winter. They are already pulling loads of salt out Port Newark. First week of Seprtember I start preparing 120 truck for the winter season. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## H&NServices

Supposedly gonna be a nasty one this year. Hopefully it comes true. Guess I should start the old welder up and finally re skin the boss


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'll be shopping around for a newer truck to replace my 99 rustbucket!


----------



## Dirty Jersey

Pulled my plow out today and cleaned it and painted it. Will be installing a new cutting edge as well! Man did I get some looks today with it on my truck LOL!


----------



## to_buy

Today is the first day of winter prep at New Jersey Transit, and yes everyone always says "Is it going to snow toinght" so sick of hear that ****.
120 truck to prep, lets see how this works out this year.
be safe


----------



## carrfamily01

Here's to a action packed winter! wesport


----------



## J.Ricci

Itching to service the plows, but the past few Saturdays when I said I was going to do it I somehow suddenly ended up fishing xysport


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, go fishing, play with plow, fishings always gonna win.


----------



## H&NServices

This "tropical storm" that is supposed to be coming should be interesting.


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like we'll be spending Friday prepping for the storm


----------



## gman2310

So is this hurricane mess going to help snow season, bringing colder waters in?


----------



## V_Scapes

gman2310;2033176 said:


> So is this hurricane mess going to help snow season, bringing colder waters in?


Thats not how it works.

Kind of hoping the brunt misses us but also hoping for some good rain. Heard the Euro is taking it OTS alittle more.


----------



## J.Ricci

Spent the night getting ready with the fire department and starting to get my house in order, trending off the coast but after Sandy can't be too careful down here. Wouldn't mind some rain and enough wind for some tree cleanups though



gman2310;2033176 said:


> So is this hurricane mess going to help snow season, bringing colder waters in?


They're not interconnected that closely


----------



## gman2310

Winter Outlook 
Toms River NJ 2015-16
-------------
# of Snow Events (5)
# of 4"+ Snowstorms(1)
-------------
Salting Events will be slightly above normal 
--------------
Patience may be the key to this winter with a possible mild dry start in December. El Niño will be Strong to Super so expect wild swings in temps and weather after January 15th this winter.
--------------
Avg snowfall 14.4"
This winter 15.1"
Most after Jan 15th

I hope not


----------



## iceyman

Summer work about done.. Ready for snow.. O and expect snow on dec 22 as im expecting kid numero dos


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman;2033751 said:


> Summer work about done.. Ready for snow.. O and expect snow on dec 22 as im expecting kid numero dos


Hahaha itll snow for sure! Best of luck.

Snow after christmas would be ideal so we can finish cleanups without hassle. The leaves have really begun to start changing here in Ringwood, the sooner they come down the better.


----------



## Randall Ave

Out this morning, one store front t thermometer showed 37'. Getting there.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;2036454 said:


> Out this morning, one store front t thermometer showed 37'. Getting there.


Great sleeping weather....Thumbs Up


----------



## H&NServices

Took the new bike out for a spin yesterday morning. It was a welcome 42* when I left at 5am.


----------



## J.Ricci

Sign me up for snow after the holidays. Last few mornings have been pretty cold, great fire pit weather


----------



## V_Scapes

Ill take it, that summer heat was really starting to get old.


----------



## to_buy

75 degrees today for apple picking. Always gets me worried this warm in October.


----------



## J.Ricci

Still worried about that October warmth? Truck read 39 when I left the house this morning


----------



## V_Scapes

Possible low 30's here tomorrow night but back to low 70's this coming week.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 28 here now. Those nice 65 degree days didn't last long.


----------



## H&NServices

Been in the woods since about five. Truck said 22 when I left this mornin


----------



## Snow Commandor

H&NServices;2039117 said:


> Been in the woods since about five. Truck said 22 when I left this mornin


I wish I were in the woods today


----------



## AG09

Just curious whats everyone here in NJ paying for salt bulk or bag/pallet?


----------



## V_Scapes

5.46 per 50lb bag straight rock.

FINALLY got the last of my commercial contracts back, its been like pulling teeth this year. New MVP3 going on the truck next week. Got 4 pallets of rock paid for and on layaway and have to pick up 2 pallets of calcium next week.


----------



## J.Ricci

Finished getting the plows cleaned up and serviced yesterday, contracts are all in place, only thing that's left is to get my ice melt straightened out. Getting close


----------



## 2003dodge

Hi everyone you guys are just sending out your plow contracts now? mine went out September 7th


----------



## fatboyNJ

what are your guys reccomendations on western/fisher dealers? looking to pull the trigger on a plow for the new ram, ive callled around a couple places and got quotes so far FDR in roselle park is the cheapest for western. would ideally like to get a few more bucks off and ill be alot less trigger happy
thanks guys


----------



## gman2310

What plow you looking at. I used storks in PA. Also Bensalem Service center just outside of PA was cheap.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

fatboyNJ;2043767 said:


> what are your guys reccomendations on western/fisher dealers? looking to pull the trigger on a plow for the new ram, ive callled around a couple places and got quotes so far FDR in roselle park is the cheapest for western. would ideally like to get a few more bucks off and ill be alot less trigger happy
> thanks guys


FDR is most likely the cheapest you'll find.

You could call "Trius" in Wall township,732-751-9611 but not sure if you'll beat FDR's pricing.


----------



## J.Ricci

I don't think you're going to beat FDR


----------



## H&NServices

There's Westchester plow in Flanders, but I've always found them to be pricy


----------



## Mike_C

Westchester's a good place but if you're looking for a better price you won't find it there


----------



## V_Scapes

fatboyNJ;2043767 said:


> what are your guys reccomendations on western/fisher dealers? looking to pull the trigger on a plow for the new ram, ive callled around a couple places and got quotes so far FDR in roselle park is the cheapest for western. would ideally like to get a few more bucks off and ill be alot less trigger happy
> thanks guys


Ive been using FDR in Pequannock for a few years now. Nice family run operation that does really nice work. not sure where your located but theyre always accommodating.


----------



## fatboyNJ

Dogplow Dodge;2043899 said:


> FDR is most likely the cheapest you'll find.
> 
> You could call "Trius" in Wall township,732-751-9611 but not sure if you'll beat FDR's pricing.


Yea I called trius they were a little higher but still debating going there cuz it's closer and they are very very helpful in parts.


----------



## fatboyNJ

V_Scapes;2044537 said:


> Ive been using FDR in Pequannock for a few years now. Nice family run operation that does really nice work. not sure where your located but theyre always accommodating.


I'm in freehold. The fdr I was quoted by is in roselle park. They are the cheapest for western. And central jersey trailer and hitch in Somerville is cheapest on fisher I've found


----------



## exclusive

What kind of blade you looking for my buddy just told me he is selling his almost new 9.2 mvp3 v blade


----------



## fatboyNJ

exclusive;2044909 said:


> What kind of blade you looking for my buddy just told me he is selling his almost new 9.2 mvp3 v blade


I'm looking at 8.6 mvp3 and wideouts for western. What's he asking? Even thou in my opinion what people ask use to me it's worth the extra coin for brand new


----------



## to_buy

Western dealer in Hackensack is Van Dines, the owner is grouchy but they have everything you need.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just about ready, im thinking about putting a snowex 1075x on it too. I also need to pick up a toro single stage.


----------



## Snow Commandor

to_buy;2045059 said:


> Western dealer in Hackensack is Van Dines, the owner is grouchy but they have everything you need.


Ditto. Buddy can be grouchy but the really do take it care of you.


----------



## mkwl

Can't believe how warm it was out today- all my guys were working all day in tee shirts! Looks like the warmth sticks around through at least the end of the month… which is good for us as I have a lot of masonry work to wrap up before winter! Depending on who you follow I've seen everything from warm and rainy with very little snow for us to a full-blown snowstorm filled winter like last year… I guess we shall see….


----------



## 2003dodge

mkwl;2048366 said:


> Can't believe how warm it was out today- all my guys were working all day in tee shirts! Looks like the warmth sticks around through at least the end of the month… which is good for us as I have a lot of masonry work to wrap up before winter! Depending on who you follow I've seen everything from warm and rainy with very little snow for us to a full-blown snowstorm filled winter like last year… I guess we shall see….


In the words of Ron burgundy, " it's so damn hot out here, milk was a bad choice."


----------



## J.Ricci

This is by far the earliest I've been ready for snow which will probably mean a late winter


----------



## Snow Commandor

J.Ricci;2048384 said:


> This is by far the earliest I've been ready for snow which will probably mean a late winter


I predict we'll get hammered with an early freak storm cause I'm anything but prepared!


----------



## fatboyNJ

Sorry everyone. Just picked up the truck from getting a brandy new snowex power plow. Kiss winter goodbye. Sorry


----------



## gutter21

*Rates*

Little off topic but figured this would be the place to ask.....what are the going rates for subcontractors in NJ....Plowing & salting with there own insurance

Thanks


----------



## J.Ricci

gutter21;2049240 said:


> Little off topic but figured this would be the place to ask.....what are the going rates for subcontractors in NJ....Plowing & salting with there own insurance
> 
> Thanks


Paying my sub 75/hour, just plowing no salting.


----------



## windsory

I am looking for a loader for subcontract in toms river. message me


----------



## fordplowdude

Looking to sub out my F450 and Cat 420E backhoe in Middlesex or Somerset County


----------



## V_Scapes

Weather was kick ass this week. we hammered out 44 cleanups. Im really hoping theyre right about a warm november. At this pace we'll be doing final cleanups by thanksgiving.


----------



## djt1029

I was thinking the same thing, flying through cleanups this year, at this rate we should start finals the Monday before Thanksgiving. Anxious to get the maintenance side of things out of the way to focus on construction for a couple weeks before the holidays


----------



## J.Ricci

So much for the good cleanup weather, raining steady all day and breezy don't expect them to get many done today


----------



## Bigb40319

What does everyone have for insurance just got back a quote for this year and they want 30K with a 10k deductible paid in full up front


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;2051438 said:


> So much for the good cleanup weather, raining steady all day and breezy don't expect them to get many done today


Things went downhill this week for sure, tuesday only worked half a day and nothing today, plus 40mph winds for the next two days


----------



## J.Ricci

Pretty damn windy out there, good day for pavers and the last few trimming jobs of the year


----------



## Snow Commandor

J.Ricci;2053757 said:


> Pretty damn windy out there, good day for pavers and the last few trimming jobs of the year


To windy for me to even bother doing clean ups today. Good day to be moving dirt on a project.


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like its going to be a solid week for cleanups. We should be able to start some finals this week. This is the fastest we've ever gone through cleanups, its nice to be ahead.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

EPAWA Winter outlook. They say they were correct the last two winters. 
The "avg Joe" explanation is at the end of the page. It basically says fewer number of events with greater total snowfall.

http://epawaweather.com/2015/11/06/epawa-winter-outlook-2015-2016/


----------



## iceyman

Thinking kind of like last year with a later start but then it's full go thru mid March


----------



## superdutypsd

k1768;2056045 said:


> EPAWA Winter outlook. They say they were correct the last two winters.
> The "avg Joe" explanation is at the end of the page. It basically says fewer number of events with greater total snowfall.
> 
> http://epawaweather.com/2015/11/06/epawa-winter-outlook-2015-2016/


Glad to see im not the only one who uses EPAWA i like there service and then they are usually pretty accurate with there storms, as they do not hype them up and blow them up like our regional news for rating


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I don't give any attention to any site that gets paid by clicks. I go mostly by NOAA/NWS and NJ 101.5 FM. Like you said EPAWA and a NJ based fb guy don't hype things up like commercial sites/tv stations.


----------



## J.Ricci

The boys are cruising through cleanups so far this week, starting finals on Monday. Starting to look forward to the end of the season and some time off before the flakes fly


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;2056397 said:


> The boys are cruising through cleanups so far this week, starting finals on Monday. Starting to look forward to the end of the season and some time off before the flakes fly


How many can you guys do per day? we have about 50 left then its winter retirement!


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;2059471 said:


> How many can you guys do per day? we have about 50 left then its winter retirement!


We'll be working until at least mid-january on a large construction project… sorry guys, but I'm hoping for no snow and warm, dry until at least January 1st…...


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes;2059471 said:


> How many can you guys do per day? we have about 50 left then its winter retirement!


They've been averaging out around 10 a day. Just trying to finish my last construction job for the year and get the last of my sidework and gutters done ASAP so I can just stick both crews together and send them out on leaves while I take some time off to hunt


----------



## djt1029

50's all week, even with the rain we should make good progress on finals this week, 47 left


----------



## V_Scapes

2 weeks max for us for cleanups and probably would be sooner if we werent losing a couple days this week. cant complain...it could be snowing!


----------



## djt1029

Worked through the rain today, not sure if I'm up to trying that again tomorrow though


----------



## Tcp

i have 2 plow trucks in north west jersey if anyone needs subs


----------



## Angel

I think it really won't get going for us in south jersey until the second week of Jan 2016. Looks like a return to Nor'Easters.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Angel;2068274 said:


> I think it really won't get going for us in south jersey until the second week of Jan 2016. Looks like a return to Nor'Easters.


I hope we don't get anything until late January cause I'm nowhere near ready. Lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Angel;2068274 said:


> I think it really won't get going for us in south jersey until the second week of Jan 2016. Looks like a return to Nor'Easters.


This trend seems to be the norm for the shore here in central NJ..


----------



## Randall Ave

It ain't gonna get colder till after December, that's when this warm pattern is supposed to break, the weather people never lie.


----------



## V_Scapes

Finished up cleanups yesterday, what a great feeling. looking forward to enjoying the next few warm days working on my own stuff for once


----------



## iceyman

Christmas storm sounds about right


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;2071324 said:


> Finished up cleanups yesterday, what a great feeling. looking forward to enjoying the next few warm days working on my own stuff for once


I wish. I still have a another week or so factoring in extra work too.


----------



## J.Ricci

Making good progress here, if things stay on track I'll be wrapped up with everything next Friday.


----------



## V_Scapes

I read our first real shot at snow is 2nd week of January. And thats coming from EPAWA so its reputable. They mentioned a slight chance of a light snow event 17-18th of Dec but confidence was very low on that. Certainly wont be seeing any snow if we keep getting days like yesterday!


----------



## Randall Ave

Certainly some strange weather last few days. It's just going to be an off year.


----------



## info4tim

Randall Ave;2074325 said:


> Certainly some strange weather last few days. It's just going to be an off year.


We're (clients) gonna pay for this come end of Jan n all of Feb!!


----------



## Randall Ave

101.5 said Christmas day might be in the 60s. At least the kids can play outside with the toys if its like that.


----------



## iceyman

Christmas potential to hit 70* .. Unreal .. At least i can keep selling ice cream for the time being


----------



## iceyman

Maybe be more Christmas eve with some cold coming back in Christmas day. It cant get here soon enough


----------



## mkwl

Not looking too promising for snow in the next two weeks- saying record highs with thunderstorms here on Christmas Eve….. at least we don't have to worry about being away from the family to work lol


----------



## info4tim

mkwl;2077935 said:


> Not looking too promising for snow in the next two weeks- saying record highs with thunderstorms here on Christmas Eve….. at least we don't have to worry about being away from the family to work lol


All forecasts incl our paid service by zip says mid to late Jan ....into April! Not quite as cold as last 2 but Snowier! It's coming...Always have to wait for el ninos as they are back loaded winters. Do all your plow prep in 60 deg weather!


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2075296 said:


> Maybe be more Christmas eve with some cold coming back in Christmas day. It cant get here soon enough


69 in cent Jersey Xmas day!!


----------



## iceyman

info4tim;2077950 said:


> 69 in cent Jersey Xmas day!!


Cold came in this weekend.. And its gone just like that


----------



## Petr51488

Weather channel gets a lot of crap but sometimes they are right. In case you guys forgot about the massive storm that never happened ( predicted 24" but only 3-4" fell) weather channel had it right. They came out with a new forecast for the next 3 months and it says it's suppose to be above average temperatures into March. Guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## V_Scapes

We need that polar vortex to release and send some cold air down here. NY areas near the great lakes got slammed with lake effect over the weekend.


----------



## J.Ricci

Finished work up today, have to cleanup my own place tomorrow and pack things up then we'll be done until after the holidays unless we get a fluke snow. Looking forward to some time off


----------



## LAB INC

*Nj*

Well guys looking like it's going to be a wet Christmas this year !! Snow will come soon !! First year in a few I am not complaining !! The last two years have been good to us. So I think I will shut up for a while !!!

Hope all you guys had a great safe and productive spring, summer and fall !! Wishing everyone and there families a Merry Christmas and a safe New Year !! Enjoy the down time. We will be busy soon !!!! Enjoy guys !!!


----------



## plowin4u

Merry Christmas to all, enjoy the day.


----------



## V_Scapes

Wouldnt be surprised to see our first winter weather advisory for tuesday morning. possibility of a quick front end thump of snow then an icy mess until temps warm up.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'm starting spring cleanups Monday! Lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Well its 70 outside, got the doors and windows open. Might as well go out and play in the yard a little. Rake in one hand, cocktail in the other.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes;2081070 said:


> Wouldnt be surprised to see our first winter weather advisory for tuesday morning. possibility of a quick front end thump of snow then an icy mess until temps warm up.


Saw the same thing, might get in a quick salt run at a handful of places


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'm supposed to take delivery of my new to me truck on Monday evening or Tuesday.


----------



## iceyman

Ya not expecting anything down here in monmouth but seeing flakes would be nice


----------



## Snow Commandor

Hopefully we won't get anything up here in Bergen until like the second or third week of January.


----------



## gutter21

Snow Commandor;2082117 said:


> Hopefully we won't get anything up here in Bergen until like the second or third week of January.


Anyone going out salting tonight


----------



## Snow Commandor

gutter21;2083670 said:


> Anyone going out salting tonight


I don't see the temps dropping below 36 in my area tonight so I'm not planning on salting anything tonight.


----------



## info4tim

gutter21;2083670 said:


> Anyone going out salting tonight


Maybe my chicken dinner! Lol


----------



## iceyman

gutter21;2083670 said:


> Anyone going out salting tonight


Yea anywhere south of extreme nnj shouldnt have to worry bout any freezing


----------



## gutter21

Went out in passaic county.....Hit all commercial accounts


----------



## iceyman

Nice rainy day here


----------



## V_Scapes

gutter21;2084241 said:


> Went out in passaic county.....Hit all commercial accounts


Got to have some action today, fully plowed and salted one lot, the others just needed sidewalks treated and spot salting. The roads where a mess here for a while.

Also got to try out my new V plow..LOVE IT!


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;2084353 said:


> Got to have some action today, fully plowed and salted one lot, the others just needed sidewalks treated and spot salting. The roads where a mess here for a while.
> 
> Also got to try out my new V plow..LOVE IT!


Yeah we got some action too- salted all the drives which get de-icing- was nasty here till temps came up around 11AM… lot of accidents around here!


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes;2084353 said:


> Got to have some action today, fully plowed and salted one lot, the others just needed sidewalks treated and spot salting. The roads where a mess here for a while.
> 
> Also got to try out my new V plow..LOVE IT!





mkwl;2084422 said:


> Yeah we got some action too- salted all the drives which get de-icing- was nasty here till temps came up around 11AM… lot of accidents around here!


I wish I was able to get a salt run in this morning. You guys were lucky.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'm lucky we didn't get anything here cause I haven't received my new truck yet. But once I have it and get my plow & salter all set up, then you guys can blame me when we don't see any action! Lol


----------



## iceyman

I would rather not deal with a 2" slopfest. Ill wait til some cold comes down and ill take my 4" and run with it


----------



## V_Scapes

The way things have been ill take anything i can send a bill out for.


----------



## mkwl

Anyone seeing any glimmers of hope in the next 10 days? Looks cold and dry early best week then warmer and rainy next weekend...


----------



## fatboyNJ

Not really weather related but decided on just using a mini lightbar on the new truck and wanting to sell my brand new fenix t6. 2 Amber/clear split and 2 120 cannons also clear/Amber split. Nice lights just don't feel like messing with them. Cobras were mocked up but never wired. And only took cannons out to see output. Very impressive. Looking for 200 firm or trade for Amber led bar


----------



## mkwl

Sure feels like it could snow right now LOL 22* and supposed to drop to 8* here overnight… brrrrr!! Figures.. then warm and rainy this weekend……


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;2088377 said:


> Sure feels like it could snow right now LOL 22* and supposed to drop to 8* here overnight… brrrrr!! Figures.. then warm and rainy this weekend……


Yea keep hearing the pattern will get better but who knows.. Kinda due for a dud


----------



## Snow Commandor

iceyman;2088438 said:


> Yea keep hearing the pattern will get better but who knows.. Kinda due for a dud


I'm hearing that there's a strong possibility of a significant storm in 10 day's from now.


----------



## mkwl

Snow Commandor;2088447 said:


> I'm hearing that there's a strong possibility of a significant storm in 10 day's from now.


Let's hope so… I'd love two 6" storms a day or so apart payup:waving:


----------



## Petr51488

Everyone keeps talking about this storm. It's been showing for the last week that the temperatures were going to be in the high 40's.


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather channel shows something small around the 17th. I watch Bernie on Accuweather. He can be comical at times.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Just picked up my new (used 2004 ram 2500) truck today. Now it's just a matter of installing all the plow & salter related stuff. If I don't manage to get it all ready we will get clobbered! And once I do finally get it all together we won't get anything! Lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

*new truck*

snow commander, isnt that the truth lol


----------



## Snow Commandor

UniqueTouch;2089330 said:


> snow commander, isnt that the truth lol


Yep. Murphy's law always prevails!


----------



## V_Scapes

If anyone follows EPAWA on facebook go listen to their video today. Possibility of 1-2" this coming wednesday and some of the models are showing a major storm about 9-10 days from now. its a ways out but definitely something to keep an eye on. 
Figures im supposed to go to florida next week and the weather pattern starts to get going. 

Oh and WWA for my area tonight for light freezing rain, hoping to at least salt the churches in the AM.


----------



## iceyman

After this soaker tmrw things get very interesting next week. Get ready fellas


----------



## PALS Landscapin

I think we are still in the clear for some time. Sorry to say but im loving my seasonal accounts this year.


----------



## iceyman

PALS Landscapin;2092487 said:


> I think we are still in the clear for some time. Sorry to say but im loving my seasonal accounts this year.


Looks like maybe a little band on tuesday nite. Would be nice to get a salt run in


----------



## mkwl

PALS Landscapin;2092487 said:


> I think we are still in the clear for some time. Sorry to say but im loving my seasonal accounts this year.


I hate to say it but I'd tend to agree with you… chance of a <1" teaser here tomorrow/tomorrow night… and looks like the "potential large snowstorm" for this coming weekend will be a repeat of this past weekend… rain and wind…. :crying:

At this point, bring on an early spring! payup


----------



## V_Scapes

I dont even want to think about spring right now.

Wild weather here yesterday we had a good t storm roll through in the afternoon. Also hoping for a salt run tomorrow, elevated areas could see up to 1".


----------



## iceyman

Ya was hoping for a salt run tmrw but will probably miss out. Hopefully you guys get that inch.. Wednesday will be cold so salt is a must


----------



## V_Scapes

For sure.
Im curious to see if we get these strong squalls theyre talking about, whiteout conditions for 20-30mins. This weekend still isnt out of the question either.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes;2093958 said:


> For sure.
> Im curious to see if we get these strong squalls theyre talking about, whiteout conditions for 20-30mins. This weekend still isnt out of the question either.


I'm in Bergen county. We aren't going to get anything here today and I'm pretty sure for Saturday it'll be all rain.

The weather nj guy and eastern pa rarely update within 24 hours of the storm. They put their predictions out and just leave it. 9/10 the storm track and intensity changes then. Weather channel has had it right most of the time. Even their hour by hour gives you a % of rain / snow hour by hour. They update theirs every few hours. It's good during a storm to refresh it every hour or so to know when it's going to start/stop and probability


----------



## mkwl

Yeah not looking overly promising right now although it is snowing lightly now, roads are just starting to get a coating on them… so who knows if it keeps up for a couple more hours we might get to salt at least Thumbs Up

Beyond this though…. not looking too promising… looks like it's going to be a rainstorm this Saturday- chance of a little front end snow/ice but looks like any of that would melt off with the rain… after that cold and dry early next week followed by warmer and rainy the weekend after this… greatttttt


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Monmouth county put brine down anyway.
Saw one guy in Middlesex county running with his plow on.


----------



## info4tim

k1768;2094109 said:


> Monmouth county put brine down anyway.
> Saw one guy in Middlesex county running with his plow on.


Yes yes so did I today! Mercer county too!


----------



## gutter21

Got a salt run in in passaic and morris county. Most likely another salt run sat. Night after all the rain it will be getting cold


----------



## WeatherWorks

Finally some light accumulations across the northern tier of the state from last night's snow showers!!! Our company, *WeatherWorks*, can help you plan and become more efficient this winter with detailed storm alerts, 24/7 monitoring, unlimited consultation along with call to action text messages 1-3 hours before snow / ice arrives at your sites. We are located in Hackettstown, NJ, have over 25 meteorologists on staff and service the entire state.

Call (908) 850-8600 and ask for Kevin Hopler in the sales department. There is a cost to the service but the investment is worth it for professionalism, piece of mind, safety and company efficiency. Many of our clients state that the service more than pays for itself in just one storm that catches you off guard or in the instance of a missed event. www.weatherworksinc.com.

We also provide post storm verification for billing invoices at: www.CertifiedSnowfallTotals.com


----------



## sota

i've gotten really good at lining up for docking/undocking the plow. I store my plow in my garage, and the only way to make everything fit requires me to basically dock with the plow each time I pull in.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

My first push last winter was Jan 24. Ended the season with roughly 117 billable hours over 12 runs. So I'm not really worried.....yet.


----------



## gutter21

Another salt run in the books.....


----------



## mkwl

Well… we ended up with a "surprise" .75" here this morning in NW Bergen County… not enough to plow, but got a full salt-run in! Better than nothing i guess but I'm waiting for a nice 4" fluff storm!


----------



## iceyman

k1768;2095165 said:


> My first push last winter was Jan 24. Ended the season with roughly 117 billable hours over 12 runs. So I'm not really worried.....yet.


Yep thats what i keep telling myself as well..


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;2095226 said:


> Well… we ended up with a "surprise" .75" here this morning in NW Bergen County… not enough to plow, but got a full salt-run in! Better than nothing i guess but I'm waiting for a nice 4" fluff storm!


Im waiting to see a flake!


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;2095267 said:


> Im waiting to see a flake!


While this morning caught us off-guard I'm glad we got something billable on the books…. not looking good for the next 7-10 days …. oh well, good thing we have a bunch of driveways on seasonals… they're paying the bills this winter LOL


----------



## V_Scapes

Still have plenty of winter time to go.

Got some action in this week, full salt run tuesday night and actually did a little scraping yesterday morning, that was a surprise. Burned through a pallet and a half of salt already so im looking forward to sending some bills out soon. 

Looks like a soaker tonight and the MLK day storm is going out to sea. Next chances look to be Thursday and also the 23rd time rame.


----------



## sota

I wouldn't mind if it held off until at least the week of the 25th. got a lot of things going on here and some "nice" weather would help.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Calling for flurries today. Get out your leaf blowers!:waving:


----------



## info4tim

Dogplow Dodge;2096939 said:


> Calling for flurries today. Get out your leaf blowers!:waving:


Just waitll next weekend boys! KU storm mid-lantic whole east coast!! Stay tuned!


----------



## iceyman

Ill get excited on thursday


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge;2096939 said:


> Calling for flurries today. Get out your leaf blowers!:waving:


I'm heading out to service trailers, it's like a spring day. Might get to play this weekend tho!


----------



## UniqueTouch

*snow*

i just want to try my tires out lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;2097042 said:


> I'm heading out to service trailers, it's like a spring day. Might get to play this weekend tho!


Are you filling that sink hole. With used truck parts ?


----------



## Petr51488

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...to-uber-like-on-demand-plow-services/54737983

I don't see this working very well.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge;2097136 said:


> Are you filling that sink hole. With used truck parts ?


Last I heard it was 5 feet from the house. Property values are soaring round here. Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Another surprise salt run this morning. I bet you guys further south got to go play a little?

More confidence growing for the weekend, looks like the models have southern pa/philly area getting slammed.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes;2097657 said:


> Another surprise salt run this morning. I bet you guys further south got to go play a little?
> 
> More confidence growing for the weekend, looks like the models have southern pa/philly area getting slammed.


Salt run here.. Every model has a huge storm. This would be epic fails if it didnt happen


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;2097666 said:


> Salt run here.. Every model has a huge storm. This would be epic fails if it didnt happen


Hmmmm…. when have we seen a major snowfall which was forecasted suddenly flop at the last second…. hmmmmmm LOL


----------



## info4tim

mkwl;2097681 said:


> Hmmmm…. when have we seen a major snowfall which was forecasted suddenly flop at the last second…. hmmmmmm LOL


ALL weather models for last 12 hrs agree now. EPIC storm coming NJ wide...12-22"+. Put that in the bank!


----------



## mkwl

info4tim;2097765 said:


> ALL weather models for last 12 hrs agree now. EPIC storm coming NJ wide...12-22"+. Put that in the bank!


I hope so too… but I can recall all too well having all my trucks in my driveway ready to rock and roll, loaded down with salt, guys setting up cots in my living room (in case we really did get the 3'+ they wouldn't be able to drive in), watching the radar as the "storm of the decade" slipped past us and blasted LI and NYC… we ended up with around 3" LOL…. so I'm hopeful but I'll believe it when I see it….

Would be really nice if it stayed cold so it was all snow and no mix/changeover Thumbs Up


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I can't help but think of this when I hear of huge storms....


----------



## djt1029

We'll see how it plays out, I'm just hoping for enough to double bill since last time I was prepared for the "storm of the century" we got 3"


----------



## Randall Ave

Well you no what happens, we spend hours getting ready, Friday there will be a run on the food stores, and Saturday we will get 3 inches.


----------



## Dirty Jersey

I'm outside of Atlantic city, I had over 2" at my house.


----------



## info4tim

mkwl;2097855 said:


> I hope so too… but I can recall all too well having all my trucks in my driveway ready to rock and roll, loaded down with salt, guys setting up cots in my living room (in case we really did get the 3'+ they wouldn't be able to drive in), watching the radar as the "storm of the decade" slipped past us and blasted LI and NYC… we ended up with around 3" LOL…. so I'm hopeful but I'll believe it when I see it….
> 
> Would be really nice if it stayed cold so it was all snow and no mix/changeover Thumbs Up


Yes point taken. However, as previously mentioned this storm has ALL models from 2 days ago in agreement n they still are. Major snow..put it in the bank. Accums still being tuned. But 12+ is safe bet....to the bank! Can I bring my favorite pillow?


----------



## info4tim

Dirty Jersey;2097950 said:


> I'm outside of Atlantic city, I had over 2" at my house.


You guys will have mixing problems for sure at this stage


----------



## info4tim

Here's current GFS run for Saturday. Thumbs Up


----------



## info4tim

Current GFS Run.Thumbs Up


----------



## UniqueTouch

any updates on weather reports ?


----------



## lilsteve08

UniqueTouch;2098400 said:


> any updates on weather reports ?


I put my plow on and started lot truck, and got everything else ready, bring it on!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

Doesnt look like were going to get the full brunt of it as of now. SE PA and areas further south will get hammered. Curious to see what they forecast for accums. gonna be long duration too.


----------



## Randall Ave

Alas bridsmaids again. It should be illegal to even bring up a storm untill its 2 days out. 101.5 was saying today to go out and PREPARE FOR THE STORM.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Just passed my NJ Fertilizer Exam! some snow would really top off my week!


----------



## Petr51488

What's everyone's thoughts on this storm?


----------



## Andy96XLT

Im thinking 8'' south of 78, more the more south you go, maxing out at about 12. However I still think it's way to early to tell.

Side note, does anyone on here do septic replacements? I am looking at a house to buy which needs the entire system replaced and wanted to see if anyone could walk me through some stuff.


----------



## 90plow

What did you need as far as septic work?


----------



## Andy96XLT

completely new system on a 3 bed 2 bath. New pipe from house to tank, new tank, and however it get dispersed from there. I know nothing about septic but the report I got from the inspection says it needs to be completely redone ha.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Andy96XLT;2099310 said:


> completely new system on a 3 bed 2 bath. New pipe from house to tank, new tank, and however it get dispersed from there. I know nothing about septic but the report I got from the inspection says it needs to be completely redone ha.


Some, if not all, townships require a design plan to be submitted. It can't negatively affect neighbors, etc. I have a customer who needed one, and the engineering on it alone was $3k. That plan had to be submitted, approved, and then the ground breaking could begin.

I looked at a house in 1990. They quoted me $25k to install a new one where the original cesspool was. We passed on it. Come to find out that the same work in other states, such as PA, it was half that cost, soup to nuts.

Another customer just had theirs done. $42k


----------



## mkwl

I'd bet on 4-5" Saturday before nightfall, and another 6-8" Saturday night before it tapers off early Sunday Morning…. with any luck it'll wrap up around 5-6AM Sunday so we can have it all cleaned up by mid-afternoon Sunday Thumbs Up Looks like it's going to be real windy though- could have some nasty drifting….


----------



## info4tim

Petr51488;2099257 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on this storm?


Start early sat am. 6-18" state wide. Steady rain immediate coast, east of parkway.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Dogplow Dodge;2099383 said:


> Some, if not all, townships require a design plan to be submitted. It can't negatively affect neighbors, etc. I have a customer who needed one, and the engineering on it alone was $3k. That plan had to be submitted, approved, and then the ground breaking could begin.
> 
> I looked at a house in 1990. They quoted me $25k to install a new one where the original cesspool was. We passed on it. Come to find out that the same work in other states, such as PA, it was half that cost, soup to nuts.
> 
> Another customer just had theirs done. $42k


I'm thinking it will probably be right around 30K from the people I've talked to so far. I'm absolutely amazed at home much more expensive it is in NJ instead of other states... We'll see what happens. Thanks for the input.


----------



## iceyman

the nam lol 3.1qpf .. That would be interesting


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2099640 said:


> the nam lol 3.1qpf .. That would be interesting


No friggin way! That's 30"+ lofl!!


----------



## kawasaki guy

Hearing 5-10" for my area Saturday. 

Bing it on.


----------



## Icebox

I'm kinda new to plowing. I have a chevy 1500 with a western 7.6 plow. What's the going rate in jersey commercial and residential. I have to give a quote for an acre lot. Just trying to make a little extra cash.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well by the weather channel, no major snow coming up this way. This things changed more times than I can count. NYC is under a blizzard watch.


----------



## iceyman

Latest gfs and euro were not good for snow while cmc and nam were great. Lets see what 12 z bring s and go from there


----------



## Andy96XLT

Current numbers from news outlets for my zip:

weather channel 3-5
accuweather 8-12
eastern PA Weather 12-18+ (although pretty much on the border)

With numbers this crazy, I have no clue anymore

My new prediction... Cloudy... maybe some meatballs.


----------



## V_Scapes

For my area, betting on a 6-8", theres a sharp cutoff once you get to about 287 area. Will be interesting to see if it under or over performs in any areas. Northern counties may not see any snow until 10am saturday.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Andy96XLT;2099957 said:


> My new prediction... Cloudy... maybe some meatballs.


Can we get them sliced and placed on pizza with some pepperoni and fresh garlic with that ?


----------



## cornbinder

Icebox;2099745 said:


> I'm kinda new to plowing. I have a chevy 1500 with a western 7.6 plow. What's the going rate in jersey commercial and residential. I have to give a quote for an acre lot. Just trying to make a little extra cash.


You'll have to get help from guys in your area, different areas different pricing.... Cleveland Ohio is almost double the hourly going rate than here ....


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone do plowing in brick NJ, had a lady reach out to me, too far for me to drive there, she had surgery and asked if i knew anyone if so shoot me a pm thanks guys


----------



## CoastalEVS

UniqueTouch;2100192 said:


> anyone do plowing in brick NJ, had a lady reach out to me, too far for me to drive there, she had surgery and asked if i knew anyone if so shoot me a pm thanks guys


Yes, what kind of property?


----------



## UniqueTouch

*Coastal*

email me [email protected] its a house , may have 2 others


----------



## iceyman

Cnj looks to be in a great spot. Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Randall Ave

So what you guys think? I can not get the weather channel to load for some reason.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;2100720 said:


> So what you guys think? I can not get the weather channel to load for some reason.


News 12 said 4-6 by you

12- 16 by me

and possibly much deeper south and western NJ.

Lesser amounts along the southern shoreline towards the east because of the rain snow line in southern Ocean County. icing, tree and power line damage is their main concern right now. But in those same words, they say.... that this will change over the next 12-15 hours, and may get much worse

Hey Randall.

Get off the damn computer and get those trucks fixed, and that 3rd plow mounted. You only have so many hours in a day....


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge;2100779 said:


> News 12 said 4-6 by you
> 
> 12- 16 by me
> 
> and possibly much deeper south and western NJ.
> 
> Lesser amounts along the southern shoreline towards the east because of the rain snow line in southern Ocean County. icing, tree and power line damage is their main concern right now. But in those same words, they say.... that this will change over the next 12-15 hours, and may get much worse
> 
> Hey Randall.
> 
> Get off the damn computer and get those trucks fixed, and that 3rd plow mounted. You only have so many hours in a day....


Well I'm running a help wanted mechanic add right now, but its very specific what I need. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;2100798 said:


> Well I'm running a help wanted mechanic add right now, but its very specific what I need. Thumbs Up


I bet you don't have the right tool for her, so when she's on her way there, tell her to text me, and I'll be right over...


----------



## iceyman

Be safe fellas .. Tomorrow should be wild


----------



## Michael DeRose

iceyman;2101201 said:


> Be safe fellas .. Tomorrow should be wild


Yes. Everyone be safe.


----------



## sota

snowing sideways here.
already pushed twice. looks like over 12" on the deck already.


----------



## iceyman

20+ nam FTW holy ****


----------



## sota

I'm going to go out on a limb and say there's 36" on my deck at least.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 26 here. I can't say if I enjoyed that or not.


----------



## Freshwater

Slow and steady boys&girls. You'll get through it. Oh and welcome to winter....


----------



## sota

i'd say our actual total is closer to 24".
we have a town road near me that's not been plowed even once, and it butts up to a county road. the pile at the entrance is over 4'.

wondering if i can get the town to pay me to keep it open.


----------



## djt1029

Just got back home, time to get a couple hours of sleep before going back out. 24.1" last official measurement I saw in my area


----------



## Len90

sota;2102103 said:


> i'd say our actual total is closer to 24".
> we have a town road near me that's not been plowed even once, and it butts up to a county road. the pile at the entrance is over 4'.
> 
> wondering if i can get the town to pay me to keep it open.


Easy solution, town will place road closed sign at the entrance of the road :laughing:

Around 24+ for me in Monmouth County. Drifts well above 3 feet and the sides and intersections look like war zones with the snow piles. Roads were all perfect this morning so a huge props to the road crews around here... Handled WAY better than the Boxing Day Blizzard a few years ago.

Oh and this crappy winter (until this storm) will go down with average to above average snowfall for us now.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Who wants a laugh this morning after this tough weekend?!

Found on Craigslist:

"I need my driveway snow plowed in Summit NJ

This is a 10 min job, all I need is you to plow the driveway from the street and push everything to the right side so I have a path to my garage. About 50ft of driveway.

Willing to pay $35, must take a check.

Need this done today

Ed"

HAHAHA


----------



## Petr51488

Andy96XLT;2102723 said:


> Who wants a laugh this morning after this tough weekend?!
> 
> Found on Craigslist:
> 
> "I need my driveway snow plowed in Summit NJ
> 
> This is a 10 min job, all I need is you to plow the driveway from the street and push everything to the right side so I have a path to my garage. About 50ft of driveway.
> 
> Willing to pay $35, must take a check.
> 
> Need this done today
> 
> Ed"
> 
> HAHAHA


The funniest thing about this is that his driveway is probably already done by some shmuck!


----------



## Andy96XLT

you're probably right. I hope that $35 will help cover a new transmission or whatever else breaks pushing 30" at once!


----------



## V_Scapes

Well that was quite a surprise. total for here was about 21" they say. hard to tell with all the wind but i was never so happy to see snow stop, it quite here at about 7pm friday night, shortly before that was whiteout conditions,
Plowed almost all the lots 3x, driveways 2x. 28hrs later its all back to black and everything went pretty well all things considered. hope everyone else did ok.

Keeping an eye out for thursday/friday.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes;2103016 said:


> Well that was quite a surprise. total for here was about 21" they say. hard to tell with all the wind but i was never so happy to see snow stop, it quite here at about 7pm friday night, shortly before that was whiteout conditions,
> Plowed almost all the lots 3x, driveways 2x. 28hrs later its all back to black and everything went pretty well all things considered. hope everyone else did ok.
> 
> Keeping an eye out for thursday/friday.


accuweather had us at 8-12, then 6-12, then 1-2 feet. Ended up having a little over 2 feet. I think the Thursday storm isn't happening. We all need a break.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

No fun. I've never gotten stuck so much, never needed to use 4Lo so much. Corner of brand new cutting edge broke off. Lock washers alone are nut enough for the height adjustment on new lights, need to add lock nuts and/or lock-tite and/or get the brackets welded. 
But made it through without any really big problems, so thankful for that.

Wife picked a heck of a time to pick up some extra money as a first time shoveler, good thing I picked up a snow blower for her to use Friday afternoon. She did great though.


----------



## sota

k1768;2103180 said:


> No fun. I've never gotten stuck so much, never needed to use 4Lo so much. Corner of brand new cutting edge broke off. Lock washers alone are nut enough for the height adjustment on new lights, need to add lock nuts and/or lock-tite and/or get the brackets welded.
> But made it through without any really big problems, so thankful for that.
> 
> Wife picked a heck of a time to pick up some extra money as a first time shoveler, good thing I picked up a snow blower for her to use Friday afternoon. She did great though.


ok so it wasn't just me then being a newbie. I got stuck/hung up on my piles at least a half dozen times. had to dig out the plow and wheels each time.


----------



## iceyman

Only had to get pulled out once.. Our dump got stuck a bunch but the driver was a newbie.


----------



## UniqueTouch

not getting stuck comes from experience. lol jk


----------



## UniqueTouch

howd everyone make out as far as screwing truck up ? trucks took a beating


----------



## Andy96XLT

Starter went Sunday morning. Had to wait for Advance auto to open up. Does anyone else go through starters every or every other season or is it just me?? Im ordering an extra to have on hand for now on.

Saw this while I was driving on Sunday too:


----------



## iceyman

Haven't had any problems with starters.. This is what I saw


----------



## Andy96XLT

that'll buff out.... yikes.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

A couple of the times I got stuck was my own doing. Lost track of exactly where I was @ 3am with 5 foot visibility and backed into one of my piles. Or I pushed into a pile too far and blade dropped down on the other side of the pile. 
Most of the times though was just too much damn snow for a straight blade to push through. A new account this year is a semi-gravel. semi-dirt path up a hill. Got up it the first 2x I was there, didn't happen the third. 
The other thing that drove me crazy was all the snow rolling up over the blade.
A nice DXT with wings would've been great!


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave;2100798 said:


> Well I'm running a help wanted mechanic add right now, but its very specific what I need. Thumbs Up


:laughing:


iceyman;2103732 said:


> Haven't had any problems with starters.. This is what I saw


Neither have I. 


Andy96XLT;2103748 said:


> that'll buff out.... yikes.


That looks exactly like my 97. Good thing mine is not burnt up. :laughing: Wonder what caused it. Bad fuel line or loose wire connection would be my guess.

Thats why I do preventative maintenance. xysport


----------



## UniqueTouch

I got these 285 75 16 general at2 and this is first time i havent gotten stuck. last set i had on trucks sucked and would get hung up a few times


----------



## mkwl

Pretty wild storm- ended up with 21-24" here… quite the surprise since they were saying 10-16" at 12 noon Saturday as there was already at least a foot down LOL…. I was actually really happy to see it stopping around 10PM though…. we were just barely able to keep up with everything- plowed almost everything 3x… no major issues and no one got hurt so all in all it was a good storm!


----------



## sota

I kept getting hung up while trying to stack. Think I was lifting the blade a hair too soon so I'd beach and snag the blade. Every time I'd have to dig out the plow and I could remove myself from the situation. Lesson learned.


----------



## fordf350M

Ton of snow. Great weekend


----------



## iceyman

Was nice to make some money for a change as well.. Def one of the crazier storms weve plowed.. Snowed here for 30 hours straight.. They say we got 19" but it was more like 25"


----------



## WeatherWorks

*Snowfall Totals*



iceyman;2104119 said:


> Was nice to make some money for a change as well.. Def one of the crazier storms weve plowed.. Snowed here for 30 hours straight.. They say we got 19" but it was more like 25"


Iceyman, where are you located? Settling on lower amounts can cost you thousands! Our company offers *Certified Snowfall Totals* for your post storm documentation. Zip code resolution to the nearest tenth of an inch. Its impartial, unbiased and very accurate. We provide the service to both contractors and property managers to keep all parties on the same page in terms of billing. Our meteorologists collect measurements from a wide variety of sources, analyze / quality control to make sure they are valid and complete totals, overlay doppler radar to account for heavier bands, etc. It is available online within 48 hours from the conslusion of the storm - you get email notification when its published.

www.CertifiedSnowfallTotals.com

Its only $195 for the entire season for one location. $45 per each additional location. Feel free to email me for more details: [email protected]


----------



## UniqueTouch

whens the next potential storm for NJ? anyone know


----------



## info4tim

UniqueTouch;2105415 said:


> whens the next potential storm for NJ? anyone know


At least another 8 days. Warming to mid 40s during this period. Sources are saying mid thru Feb look out!


----------



## Icebox

Just want to make this aware to everyone and especially to the ones that post on Craigslist. If you ever get a call to plow 60 Jacobus Ave Kearny NJ. Avoid it at all cost. It's a truck parking lot about an acre long. I was supposed to be getting paid via t chek and this guy is ignoring my calls as he lives in Chicago.


----------



## UniqueTouch

unreal i dont know how some people sleep at night


----------



## Randall Ave

If no cameras, next storm, beary the gate. Now I didn't say this but. Surgical gloves in fuel tanks expand, break up. And really screw things up.


----------



## Icebox

Randall Ave;2105741 said:


> If no cameras, next storm, beary the gate. Now I didn't say this but. Surgical gloves in fuel tanks expand, break up. And really screw things up.


Unfortunately they have cameras. During the storm he texted me pictures from security cameras telling me I didn't clear the area. I text him pics back that I did but he expected to be black top cleaned without salting. Camera or not I am going back next time and blocking them in at every entrance. Mind you it was already 20 inches on the ground before I started plowing.


----------



## sota

Icebox;2105454 said:


> Just want to make this aware to everyone and especially to the ones that post on Craigslist. If you ever get a call to plow 60 Jacobus Ave Kearny NJ. Avoid it at all cost. It's a truck parking lot about an acre long. I was supposed to be getting paid via t chek and this guy is ignoring my calls as he lives in Chicago.


shouldn't there be a dedicated thread in specific subsections(s) to collect this kind of info? I mean it's more important for you big guys than little fools like me, as I'd never even consider doing a lot that large.


----------



## Icebox

sota;2105760 said:


> shouldn't there be a dedicated thread in specific subsections(s) to collect this kind of info? I mean it's more important for you big guys than little fools like me, as I'd never even consider doing a lot that large.


I'm not sure if there's another thread but I'm just a little fool like you. I'm just a man with a pick up and a plow. The lot is an ok size. A little less than 1/2 an acre was just the building itself and the rest is the lot. It's really not that bad.


----------



## Randall Ave

Be careful, if your on camera blocking it in, you will be the one in trouble.


----------



## Icebox

Randall Ave;2105768 said:


> Be careful, if your on camera blocking it in, you will be the one in trouble.


I won't be trespassing, I'll do it from the outside. Can't read the front plate because of the plow and the rear plate I'll cover it with snow. I'll just wait for the next storm. I learned my lesson


----------



## Randall Ave

How did the guy get a hold of you. Most guys don't no what a T check is.


----------



## Icebox

Randall Ave;2105798 said:


> How did the guy get a hold of you. Most guys don't no what a T check is.


I posted an ad on Craigslist and he texted then called me. I heard of t chek but never knew how it worked till he explained it to me.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ya but you need a blank check to get paid, just like com checks. I get them 100 at a time. I have a truck repair business. Do road service. And I've been beat from people from that area. Now I do not leave the customer on a road service till I'm paid.


----------



## Icebox

Randall Ave;2105812 said:


> Ya but you need a blank check to get paid, just like com checks. I get them 100 at a time. I have a truck repair business. Do road service. And I've been beat from people from that area. Now I do not leave the customer on a road service till I'm paid.


Yea i know. I didn't know where to get them but they did leave me 1 taped to the door covered in plastic. But I can't do anything unless they supply me a code.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well February is here. Outside today washing the fleet. I hope the fat lady isn't waking up already.


----------



## UniqueTouch

*February*

next week and a half . 15 plus inches of snow, no fat lady singing around here except for me old lady. fat ***** lol


----------



## to_buy

I hate to be a *****, but I hope that wasn't Mother Natures one Load of snow. Lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## info4tim

to_buy;2108168 said:


> I hate to be a *****, but I hope that wasn't Mother Natures one Load of snow. Lets keep our fingers crossed


GFS for Feb 9 showing noreaster again climbing coast


----------



## iceyman

info4tim;2108189 said:


> GFS for Feb 9 showing noreaster again climbing coast


Looks like we might have a couple week chance than back to warm.. Wouldn't mind a warm spring for a change tho


----------



## Shane1962

One storm so far this year last week in New Jersey.
Hope its not One and Done.


----------



## Randall Ave

News shows something for next week.


----------



## Shane1962

*Storm coming next Week?*

Would be AWESOME if it reaches us.


----------



## info4tim

Randall Ave;2109893 said:


> News shows something for next week.


GFS OTSish...EURO is in!


----------



## V_Scapes

Supposed to be a high QPF storm since itll be so cold so nice powdery snow. I still think we'll make out ok in February.


----------



## info4tim

V_Scapes;2110190 said:


> Supposed to be a high QPF storm since itll be so cold so nice powdery snow. I still think we'll make out ok in February.


Yes very powdery! Great fer pushing!! N our paid srvc says into mid March!


----------



## iceyman

Interesting times ahead.. Friday may even give us eastern guys something.. Hopefully next week a nice big one


----------



## Camden

I don't suppose any of you fine folks from NJ are heading toward Minnesota within the next few days with an empty trailer that can haul a F250...? Or would someone be interested in driving a truck to MN? The best deal I can find on transport is $1k and I was hoping to do better than that.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;2110190 said:


> Supposed to be a high QPF storm since itll be so cold so nice powdery snow. I still think we'll make out ok in February.


The one next Tuesday? Right now NOAA's saying temps in the mid to high 30's on Tuesday and Wednesday… that would signal wet snow to me, no?


----------



## Petr51488

How about tonight's snowfall?


----------



## Snow Commandor

mkwl;2110566 said:


> The one next Tuesday? Right now NOAA's saying temps in the mid to high 30's on Tuesday and Wednesday… that would signal wet snow to me, no?


Yeah, I'm not looking forward to next Tuesday. Looking like its gonna be on the wet side.


----------



## mkwl

Petr51488;2111096 said:


> How about tonight's snowfall?


NOAA's saying 2-4" here- starting as rain turning to snow then snow till around 9-10AM… sure to be wet stuff but at least only a couple inches… I don't even want to think about 1-2' of wet snow next Tuesday


----------



## info4tim

Snow Commandor;2111153 said:


> Yeah, I'm not looking forward to next Tuesday. Looking like its gonna be on the wet side.


O contrae! Now looking like at least Moderate snows CNJ up to NYC ninto New England!


----------



## Petr51488

mkwl;2111293 said:


> NOAA's saying 2-4" here- starting as rain turning to snow then snow till around 9-10AM… sure to be wet stuff but at least only a couple inches… I don't even want to think about 1-2' of wet snow next Tuesday


i highly doubt its going to be 1-2'.... I hope not. As for tomorrow, from what I've seen most is suppose to be on grass and cars. so a nice inch or so on sidewalks and drives would be great.


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully tomorrow it comes down hard and we can scrape and inch or two on pavement. Wouldnt worry about what temps noaa are showing for next tues. all depends how the storm forms and how strong. Long way to go


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2111385 said:


> Hopefully tomorrow it comes down hard and we can scrape and inch or two on pavement. Wouldnt worry about what temps noaa are showing for next tues. all depends how the storm forms and how strong. Long way to go


Publics gonna be very surprised in am!


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2111385 said:


> Hopefully tomorrow it comes down hard and we can scrape and inch or two on pavement. Wouldnt worry about what temps noaa are showing for next tues. all depends how the storm forms and how strong. Long way to go


Right outta American Weather blog: Mon Cty: 6" county-wide. Ocean 5". Can't post snow map from phone


----------



## mkwl

JC has us in the 4-8" band for tonight into tomorrow…. I guess we will have to wait and see what happens…. I'm hoping for 3" Thumbs Up


----------



## Petr51488

mkwl;2111482 said:


> JC has us in the 4-8" band for tonight into tomorrow…. I guess we will have to wait and see what happens…. I'm hoping for 3" Thumbs Up


4-8 my a$$. Got about 2.5 on grass and about an inch or so on sidewalks. Some houses weren't completely covered. Still went out though!


----------



## UniqueTouch

any update on tues?


----------



## fatboyNJ

In northern Monmouth co we had a good 3-4 on streets.


----------



## Camden

Camden;2110229 said:


> I don't suppose any of you fine folks from NJ are heading toward Minnesota within the next few days with an empty trailer that can haul a F250...? Or would someone be interested in driving a truck to MN? The best deal I can find on transport is $1k and I was hoping to do better than that.


All taken care of. Found an auto transporter for $850 which I think is very fair. Thanks to those who sent me PMs. Good luck to all of you the rest of the season.


----------



## mkwl

Petr51488;2111879 said:


> 4-8 my a$$. Got about 2.5 on grass and about an inch or so on sidewalks. Some houses weren't completely covered. Still went out though!


Yeah I have to admit as good as I think JC is he was way off on this one- we got about 3.5" on the grass here, good 1.5"-2" on the asphalt though before it started melting  We did about 75% of the route, I'm sure some people will call to complain that "it didn't need it" but then again, we had a solid 1.5" before the melt down began…. contract says we plow at 1.5" so that's what we did Thumbs Up

Sunday Night-Tuesday night looks interesting- I guess it's actually two storms that could impact us back to back…. I'm just hoping it's straight snow (NO MIXING, PLEASE!), nice and fluffy and about 7-10" total accumulation  that's my sweet spot- third tier pricing, but not too stressful and no one could say "it didn't need it" LOL


----------



## Petr51488

mkwl;2111985 said:


> Yeah I have to admit as good as I think JC is he was way off on this one- we got about 3.5" on the grass here, good 1.5"-2" on the asphalt though before it started melting  We did about 75% of the route, I'm sure some people will call to complain that "it didn't need it" but then again, we had a solid 1.5" before the melt down began…. contract says we plow at 1.5" so that's what we did Thumbs Up
> 
> Sunday Night-Tuesday night looks interesting- I guess it's actually two storms that could impact us back to back…. I'm just hoping it's straight snow (NO MIXING, PLEASE!), nice and fluffy and about 7-10" total accumulation  that's my sweet spot- third tier pricing, but not too stressful and no one could say "it didn't need it" LOL


Yea, accuweather actually had it right at " an inch or 2". but they were way off on the last storm. As far as complaints go- the only way I don't go out is if its a dusting (inch or 2 is not a dusting) and its suppose to be 50 and sunny. Everyone knows that. I really hope that Monday- Tuesday storm doesn't happen for that amount of time. I cant imagine itll be fluffy snow as its suppose to be warm days before and even the day of. Only fluff we get is if its its in the 20's. lets hope for the best! im sure sunday things will be more nailed down.


----------



## iceyman

We had a solid 5-6" here.. Nice storm with terrible timing.. Ill take it tho


----------



## UniqueTouch

my dude is the head hunccho for monmouth county nj highway division and they got a state of the art war room just for weather its awesome ive been in it and they have their own weather guy, but they thinking 5 inches per storm minimum for all of NJ , He thinks more snow then the first blizzard we had but total is from all 3 storms


----------



## Petr51488

UniqueTouch;2112194 said:


> my dude is the head hunccho for monmouth county nj highway division and they got a state of the art war room just for weather its awesome ive been in it and they have their own weather guy, but they thinking 5 inches per storm minimum for all of NJ , He thinks more snow then the first blizzard we had but total is from all 3 storms


lol considering everyone else is saying an inch or 2 for those 3 days. Guess we'll see. I'd rather have 5 different sources than base it all on " their own weather guy"


----------



## to_buy

You guys are quiet about this weeks weather, not sure how to take that. I count on you more than the Weather Channel. let me know your thoughts
Thank you


----------



## J.Ricci

Not much to talk about with this weeks weather, couple chances of a coating to an inch. Maybe we can squeeze in a couple salt runs


----------



## to_buy

ok, was getting my hopes up looking at models, should just look at the female models. That is still getting my hopes up LOL


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;2113025 said:


> Not much to talk about with this weeks weather, couple chances of a coating to an inch. Maybe we can squeeze in a couple salt runs


I kinda agree, Mon-wed not looking very impressive, long duration of on and off snow showers with a chance for maybe just a couple of inches. But if its slow to accumulate i could see us throwing alot of salt. Should have a better idea later this afternoon.

15th to the 17th time frame is looking more promising.


----------



## info4tim

J.Ricci;2113025 said:


> Not much to talk about with this weeks weather, couple chances of a coating to an inch. Maybe we can squeeze in a couple salt runs


Where have you been! Wow. You're getting 5-8"+ as of now "Down the shore"! Mon nite thru Tues pm. Public (again) will be Very surprised, as apparently some are in This forum!


----------



## mkwl

info4tim;2113063 said:


> Where have you been! Wow. You're getting 5-8"+ as of now "Down the shore"! Mon nite thru Tues pm. Public (again) will be Very surprised, as apparently some are in This forum!


Where are you seeing this? Everything I'm seeing for the majority of NJ is light snow showers here and there from tomorrow morning through Wednesday night…. I'd love to be surprised by something more but not looking too promising right now… at least the consensus seems to be dry/fluffy snow…. would love a nice 5-8" of that over the next 2 days! Thumbs Up Light, fluffy snow is my favorite


----------



## Icebox

I agree with everyone. Just a thin layer. I was hoping for more as well.


----------



## crazyboy

As long as I get a couple salt runs in I'm content.


----------



## iceyman

Im pretty sure monmouth county gets at least one plowing in the next 3 days


----------



## Len90

Anybody else find that the roads around Monmouth County (state, county, local) were worse on Friday morning than during the big blizzard? Goes to show you what happens when everyone is prepared vs when everyone gets caught with your pants down. 

Tend to agree with us in Monmouth County seeing something plowable in the next two days or so. Trend with the storms has been a last minute NW shift vs what is modeled this year. Then turn your eyes on to next week after Valentine's Day.


----------



## iceyman

Len90;2113494 said:


> Anybody else find that the roads around Monmouth County (state, county, local) were worse on Friday morning than during the big blizzard? Goes to show you what happens when everyone is prepared vs when everyone gets caught with your pants down.
> 
> Tend to agree with us in Monmouth County seeing something plowable in the next two days or so. Trend with the storms has been a last minute NW shift vs what is modeled this year. Then turn your eyes on to next week after Valentine's Day.


That storm also had terrible timing. Too many people on the roads for how hard it was coming down.


----------



## J.Ricci

info4tim;2113063 said:


> Where have you been! Wow. You're getting 5-8"+ as of now "Down the shore"! Mon nite thru Tues pm. Public (again) will be Very surprised, as apparently some are in This forum!


What are you talking about


----------



## Kevin_NJ

They couldn't pretreat for last Friday either because of the rain before the snow flew.


----------



## info4tim

J.Ricci;2113647 said:


> What are you talking about


Now 2-4" for coastals Mon n ocean trust me. Source: paid service.


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully the ivt sets up a little north than modeled and were in business tmrw..


----------



## iceyman

Nam showing new coastal low forming off coast


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2113830 said:


> Nam showing new coastal low forming off coast


From NWS My Holly for Monmouth:

Winter Weather Advisory for Freehold, NJ #beweather http://www.bellshare.com/berryweather/advisory.php?advisory_id=http%3A%2F%2Falerts.weather.gov%2Fcap%2Fwwacapget.php%3Fx%3DNJ1255EA0C69D8.WinterWeatherAdvisory.1255EA298630NJ.PHIWSWPHI.bfe8ebd4b0498891a9a97bb03b5ff085


----------



## mkwl

Well…. ended up with pretty much nothing here in NW Bergen Co so far…. NOAA was saying 2-4"… that was wrong lol…. they're still holding onto light snow tomorrow, tomorrow night, into Wednesday… with 2-4" by the time it's all wrapped up Wednesday night. Weather.com is saying nothing really except a bit tomorrow night- less than an inch….

I'm hoping for some light snow tomorrow afternoon into early tomorrow night…. wrapping up by midnight tomorrow night… work through the night and be all done by sunrise Wednesday  Nothing like working overnight when no one is around to bother me and my guys…


----------



## Petr51488

mkwl;2113856 said:


> Well…. ended up with pretty much nothing here in NW Bergen Co so far…. NOAA was saying 2-4"… that was wrong lol…. they're still holding onto light snow tomorrow, tomorrow night, into Wednesday… with 2-4" by the time it's all wrapped up Wednesday night. Weather.com is saying nothing really except a bit tomorrow night- less than an inch….
> 
> I'm hoping for some light snow tomorrow afternoon into early tomorrow night…. wrapping up by midnight tomorrow night… work through the night and be all done by sunrise Wednesday  Nothing like working overnight when no one is around to bother me and my guys…


Yep, nothing here today either. I hope we get to get out at least once throughout this "4 day" snow period.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Yeah, doesn't look like we're getting anything but a dusting to an inch tomorrow.


----------



## info4tim

Snow Commandor;2113955 said:


> Yeah, doesn't look like we're getting anything but a dusting to an inch tomorrow.


Here's to all the bay Sayers in CNJ area...

From NWS My Holly Station....

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ 636 PM EST MON FEB 8 2016 .SYNOPSIS... A WEAK LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL DEVELOP OFF OF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST OVERNIGHT. THIS SYSTEM WILL THEN GRADUALLY MOVE OUT TO SEA LATER TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY. A COLDER AIRMASS THEN SETTLES IN FOR THURSDAY AND FRIDAY. AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT FRIDAY NIGHT OR SATURDAY WILL USHER IN PERHAPS THE COLDEST AIR OF THE WINTER FOR NEXT WEEKEND. && .NEAR TERM /UNTIL 6 AM TUESDAY MORNING/... WINTER STORM WARNING AND WINTER WEATHER ADVISORIES HAVE BEEN ISSUED FOR PORTIONS OF THE AREA. AS THE FIRST STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM CONTINUES TO PULL AWAY FROM THE AREA TONIGHT, ANOTHER IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP AND STRENGTHEN OFF THE COAST TONIGHT, WHICH WILL HELP LEAD TO AN ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS CURRENTLY LOCATED ACROSS THE EASTERN GREAT LAKES REGION, WITH A FRONTAL BOUNDARY EXTENDING SOUTH TOWARD THE GULF COAST. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ALONG THIS BOUNDARY OVERNIGHT, BEFORE MOVING OFFSHORE TOWARD DAYBREAK. THE FRONT WILL WEAKEN AND STRETCH OUT INTO MORE OF A SURFACE TROUGH OVERNIGHT. MEANWHILE, A COUPLE OF SHORT WAVE/VORTICITY IMPULSES WILL SLIDE ACROSS THE AREA WITHIN THE SOUTHWEST FLOW. THE ASSOCIATED LIFT FROM THE SURFACE TROUGH AND VORTICITY IMPULSES, COMBINED WITH INCREASING MOISTURE IN THE DENDRITIC ZONE WILL LEAD TO DEVELOPING SNOWFALL THIS EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO BE ACROSS SOUTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA, SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY, AS WELL AS NORTHERN AND CENTRAL DELMARVA WHERE 1 TO 3 INCHES COULD FALL THROUGH DAYBREAK. && .SHORT TERM /6 AM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH 6 PM TUESDAY/... SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BE ONGOING AT THE START OF TUESDAY AS THE SURFACE TROUGH WILL REMAIN IN PLACE ACROSS OUR AREA AS THE COASTAL LOW CONTINUES TO LIFT TO THE NORTHEAST. THE COMBINED LIFT FROM THE SURFACE TROUGH, ALONG WITH A STRONGER VORTICITY IMPULSE EXPECTED DURING THE DAY, WILL CONTINUE TO COMBINE WITH ENHANCED MOISTURE IN THE DENDRITIC ZONE AND IS EXPECTED TO LEAD TO A PERIOD OF ENHANCED SNOWFALL DURING THE DAY ACROSS THE AREA. IT MAY NOT SNOW THE ENTIRE TIME DURING THE DAY TUESDAY, BUT WHEN IT DOES SNOW, THERE COULD BE A FEW HEAVIER PERIODS. AN ADDITIONAL 1 TO 3 INCHES COULD FALL ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE AREA. ACROSS THE SOUTHERN AREAS, SNOWFALL COLD CHANGE OVER AND/OR MIX WITH RAIN AT TIMES DURING THE DAY WHICH WOULD LIMIT THEIR ACCUMULATIONS DURING THE DAY. && .LONG TERM /TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY/... A DEEP UPPER TROF/LOW WILL MOVE SLOWLY EASTWARD FROM THE MIDWEST ACROSS THE NORTHEAST AND MID ATLANTIC REGIONS OVER THE NEXT 2-3 DAYS. THIS WILL RESULT IN PERIODS OF SNOW ACROSS THE FORECAST AREA FOR MUCH OF THIS TIME. THE SNOW EVENT WILL BE IN PROGRESS OVER THE AREA AT THE BEGINNING OF THIS EXTENDED PERIOD...TUES EVE...ALTHO IT LOOKS LIKE THE MAJORITY OF THE SNOW MAY HAVE ALREADY FALLEN BY THAT TIME. THIS UPPER SYS IS FAIRLY COMPLEX WITH A NUMBER OF SHRTWV/VORT CENTERS ROTATING AROUND IT SO IT IS SMWHT DIFFICULT TO SAY QUITE WHEN AND WHERE THE HEAVIER SNOW WILL FALL. OVERALL THIS DOES NOT LOOK TO BE A MAJOR STORM WITH NO STRONG SFC LOW DEVELOPMENT AND MAINLY JUST LIGHT OR MODERATE SNOW AT TIMES...AS NOTED ABOVE. FOR TOTAL SNOW...MOST GUIDANCE INCLUDING WPC SEEMED TO INDICATE A WEST-EAST BAND OF GREATER SNOWFALL ACROSS THE MIDDLE OF OUR FCST AREA AND THAT IS REFLECTED IN OUR TOTAL SNOW GRID. THE SNOW SHOULD HAVE MOSTLY ENDED BY EARLY WED MORNING...HOWEVER THE UPPER TROF WILL REMAIN OVER THE AREA DURING THE DAY ON WED SO SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS WILL REMAIN A POSSIBILITY. THERE WILL BE DECENT COLD ADVECTION BEHIND THE SYSTEM FROM LATE WEDNESDAY INTO FRIDAY RESULTING IN TEMPS WELL BELOW NORMAL TOWARD THE END OF THE WEEK. HOWEVER EVEN COLDER ARCTIC AIR WILL PUSH INTO THE AREA ON SATURDAY WITH SOME OF THE COLDEST TEMPS OF THE WINTER EXPECTED AT THAT TIME. THIS PERIOD IS EXPECTED TO BE MOSTLY DRY HOWEVER THERE COULD BE SNOW SHOWERS OR SQUALLS WITH THE ARCTIC FRONTAL PASSAGE. && .AVIATION /00Z TUESDAY THROUGH SATURDAY/... THE FOLLOWING DISCUSSION IS FOR KPHL, KPNE, KTTN, KABE, KRDG, KILG, KMIV, KACY AND SURROUNDING AREAS. TONIGHT...VFR CEILINGS LOWERING TO MVFR BY LATE THIS EVENING, THEN MAINLY IFR OVERNIGHT. SOME SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD AT LEAST PARTS OF THE REGION STARTING LATER THIS EVENING, WITH MUCH OF IT FOCUSED FROM KABE TO KPNE TO KACY ON SOUTH AND WEST. THE SNOW WILL LOWER THE CEILINGS AND VISIBILITIES WITH PERHAPS A BURST OF SNOW OCCURRING TOWARD DAYBREAK TUESDAY. EAST TO NORTHEAST WINDS MAINLY LESS THAN 10 KNOTS. TUESDAY...IFR CONDITIONS WITH PERIODS OF SNOW, HOWEVER ESPECIALLY NORTH OF KPHL THE CEILINGS MAY IMPROVE TO MVFR FOR AWHILE. WE ANTICIPATE A PERIOD OF MODERATE TO PERHAPS HEAVY SNOW TOWARD THE LATE AFTERNOON HOURS. THE AXIS OF THIS HEAVIER SNOW WILL DEPEND ON THE POSITIONING OF A NORTHWEST TO SOUTHEAST BOUNDARY. OUR CONFIDENCE IN THE TIMING OF THE HEAVIER SNOW IS ON THE LOWER SIDE, HOWEVER IT DOES APPEAR MOSTLY EARLY IN THE DAY AND THEN LATER IN THE DAY. NORTHEAST WINDS MOSTLY 10-15 KNOTS, BECOMING NORTH LATER IN THE DAY. OUTLOOK... TUESDAY NIGHT...PERIODS OF SNOW EXPECTED TUE NIGHT BUT TAPERING OFF TO SNOW SHOWERS WED MORNING. EXPECT WIDESPREAD MVFR/IFR CONDS AND THE POSSIBILITY FOR LIFR IF THE HEAVIER SNOW BANDS DEVELOP. LIGHT WINDS. WEDNESDAY...LEFTOVER SNOW SHOWERS WILL TAPER OFF FROM WEST TO EAST DURING THE DAY, WITH CONDITIONS IMPROVING TO VFR. BREEZY WLY WINDS GUSTING TO 25 KT. THURSDAY AND FRIDAY...VFR AND BREEZY NW WINDS GUSTING 20 TO 30 KT. SATURDAY...POSSIBLE BRIEF MVFR OR IFR CONDS IN SNOW SHOWERS WINDS BECOMING NW AND GUSTING TO 30 KT OR GREATER. && .MARINE... SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT ACROSS THE ATLANTIC COASTAL WATERS THROUGH TODAY AND TUESDAY. WINDS HAVE DIMINISHED AS THE FIRST STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM PULLS AWAY, BUT WAVES WILL REMAIN ELEVATED. ALSO, WINDS MAY INCREASE AGAIN TUESDAY AS ANOTHER LOW LOW STRENGTHENS OFF THE COAST. OUTLOOK... TUESDAY NIGHT THRU THURSDAY...SMALL CRAFT CONDITIONS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE THROUGH THE PERIOD WITH GALES POSSIBLE ON THURSDAY. FRIDAY...SUB SCA CONDITIONS EXPECTED. SATURDAY...WINDS/SEAS INCREASING AGAIN TO SCA AND POSSIBLY GALE CONDITIONS. &&


----------



## iceyman

Too many words


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2114033 said:


> Too many words


Official Forecast as of now. Everyone wants wants wants. No one will put any Effort into anything these days! Geeeez kids


----------



## mkwl

My forecast is…. we will see between 0" and 12" of snow here in NW Bergen County between now and 7AM Wednesday Morning  You're welcome :waving:


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;2114046 said:


> My forecast is…. we will see between 0" and 12" of snow here in NW Bergen County between now and 7AM Wednesday Morning  You're welcome :waving:


You have the same forecast as all the models out there.. Everyone is different


----------



## iceyman

Amazing how all the models backed off accums for later.. Will be interesting to see if they are right and nws looks bad again


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;2114231 said:


> Amazing how all the models backed off accums for later.. Will be interesting to see if they are right and nws looks bad again


Interestingly enough our forecast totals for NW Bergen actually went up… now saying 2-4" as per NOAA, Weather.com still saying around an inch…. so we shall see…. I'd love a nice 2-3" event tonight Thumbs Up


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;2114281 said:


> Interestingly enough our forecast totals for NW Bergen actually went up… now saying 2-4" as per NOAA, Weather.com still saying around an inch…. so we shall see…. I'd love a nice 2-3" event tonight Thumbs Up


Yea give me 3" and im happy.. Models are all over the place.. I feel like we get at least 2"


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;2114287 said:


> Yea give me 3" and im happy.. Models are all over the place.. I feel like we get at least 2"


That's what I'm thinking… I'm betting on 2-3" here… looks like not finished till tomorrow around noon though… always fun out plowing with people zooming around and cutting you off when backing out of driveways


----------



## iceyman

Failure lol i guess we cant always win


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Yeah, so much for paid service being absolute.


----------



## mkwl

Yup… definitely a bust here… woke up at 3AM to not a flake, very light dusting at 6AM and it's all gone now… oh well… Mother Nature is a fickle woman…


----------



## J.Ricci

info4tim;2113679 said:


> Now 2-4" for coastals Mon n ocean trust me. Source: paid service.


Sounds like a waste of money


----------



## info4tim

J.Ricci;2114957 said:


> Sounds like a waste of money


Not my $$$!


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci;2114957 said:


> Sounds like a waste of money


Nobody could get this "storm" right. Tough setups


----------



## V_Scapes

Whole bunch of nothing here the past few days, just some light coatings that burned off by 10am, only salted once. I woke up at 5am today to a surprise dusting but didnt bother going out.

Everybody pray that the monday tuesday storm hugs the coast, thats our best bet for a good snowstorm right now.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes;2115548 said:


> Whole bunch of nothing here the past few days, just some light coatings that burned off by 10am, only salted once. I woke up at 5am today to a surprise dusting but didnt bother going out.
> 
> Everybody pray that the monday tuesday storm hugs the coast, thats our best bet for a good snowstorm right now.


Looks like a nasty snow/ice to rain mess. Its never fun when the snow weighs a ton. Its suppose to be -2 sat night but then 50 on Tuesday with rain.


----------



## mkwl

Petr51488;2115615 said:


> Looks like a nasty snow/ice to rain mess. Its never fun when the snow weighs a ton. Its suppose to be -2 sat night but then 50 on Tuesday with rain.


Yeah it's looking like a nasty one for sure.. nice 4-8" of heavy crap then freezing rain and rain on top of that…. there's always one $hitt* storm like that every winter.. guess this one is it for this winter LOL


----------



## Petr51488

mkwl;2115646 said:


> Yeah it's looking like a nasty one for sure.. nice 4-8" of heavy crap then freezing rain and rain on top of that…. there's always one $hitt* storm like that every winter.. guess this one is it for this winter LOL


I hope its an inch of snow then all to rain. I have to shovel this crap lol


----------



## mkwl

Petr51488;2115727 said:


> I hope its an inch of snow then all to rain. I have to shovel this crap lol


Yup you and me both…. 50 sidewalks and garage doors :roll eyes: I'd be fine with 1" or less then straight to rain…. sleep in and let mother nature do the work melting it off :salute:


----------



## gman2310

Ill take 4", enough to get through accounts once and make some money


----------



## iceyman

gman2310;2115940 said:


> Ill take 4", enough to get through accounts once and make some money


Yea we are way too south for that as it stands right now


----------



## V_Scapes

mkwl;2115646 said:


> Yeah it's looking like a nasty one for sure.. nice 4-8" of heavy crap then freezing rain and rain on top of that…. there's always one $hitt* storm like that every winter.. guess this one is it for this winter LOL


Where in gods name do you get this info from? 4-8"? I havent seen anyone put out any maps yet.

Everyone watch for some sneaky snow squalls tonight.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes;2116380 said:


> Where in gods name do you get this info from? 4-8"? I havent seen anyone put out any maps yet.
> 
> Everyone watch for some sneaky snow squalls tonight.


Little squall coming through now. Very light


----------



## info4tim

V_Scapes;2116380 said:


> Where in gods name do you get this info from? 4-8"? I havent seen anyone put out any maps yet.
> 
> Everyone watch for some sneaky snow squalls tonight.


Think he's talking Mondays storm!


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;2116380 said:


> Where in gods name do you get this info from? 4-8"? I havent seen anyone put out any maps yet.
> 
> Everyone watch for some sneaky snow squalls tonight.


Monday 3PM-3AM Tuesday… friend of mine emailed the map to me from a paid service he has…. shows most of the northern 1/3 of NJ in a 4-8" band before it turns to rain...


----------



## info4tim

mkwl;2116530 said:


> Monday 3PM-3AM Tuesday… friend of mine emailed the map to me from a paid service he has…. shows most of the northern 1/3 of NJ in a 4-8" band before it turns to rain...


So you think you'll plow it or just wait?


----------



## iceyman

info4tim;2116533 said:


> So you think you'll plow it or just wait?


If its 4+" then it will have to be plowed otherwise probably won't melt by the time everything opens tues


----------



## Petr51488

It's going to be an inch before it turns into rain overnight.


----------



## mkwl

Petr51488;2117015 said:


> It's going to be an inch before it turns into rain overnight.


That's what I'm hoping for but looks like it could be 3-5" before it turns to rain here...


----------



## iceyman

Latest models have some snow monday but more rain than anything.. Not even putting plows on


----------



## Randall Ave

Well its -3 here. Wind chill - who no's. Hard to think its gonna be that warm Tuesday.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Sup yall ryan Rodeo here, we getting any snow in MonmouthCounty today


----------



## info4tim

UniqueTouch;2117810 said:


> Sup yall ryan Rodeo here, we getting any snow in MonmouthCounty today


Not plowable


----------



## iceyman

Actually probably should be plowed... My condo community where i live is an icey unplowed disaster right now.. We will have to check everything in the am


----------



## Snow Commandor

I plowed & salted all the commercial lots this evening. That was a cake walk!


----------



## lilsteve08

Snow Commandor;2118554 said:


> I plowed & salted all the commercial lots this evening. That was a cake walk!


Everybody around wayne and Essex County were plowing, it started raining in north haledon and Lincoln park around 7pm, so I just took my wet clothes off now, I have a small route these days


----------



## Snow Commandor

lilsteve08;2118705 said:


> Everybody around wayne and Essex County were plowing, it started raining in north haledon and Lincoln park around 7pm, so I just took my wet clothes off now, I have a small route these days


Yeah, I've got a pretty small route this year too. I started my route @ 8 & I was done by 10. @ least I didn't have to bring in the shovelers this time around.


----------



## iceyman

Amazing temperature gradient.. 51 here in etown.. 48 sayreville .. 34 woodbridge!! Everything melted here but if it was only 34 than plowing wouldve been a must. Crazy weather we get anymore.. At least we got one day of pond hockey in yesterday


----------



## info4tim

GFS rite now is tracking another Mega storm...entire EC for the 25th. Has had it for several runs already. Miller A setup if it verifies. Supposed to be 2 storms with phasing. 12"+

UPDATE: Every major global model has this now from 23-25th timeframe! Don't forget to check all your fluids n plow zerk fittings! Away we go!!


----------



## fatboyNJ

That's 10 days away. They can't predict 8 hours in advance right.


----------



## info4tim

fatboyNJ;2118813 said:


> That's 10 days away. They can't predict 8 hours in advance right.


Not so true anymore. GFS had the Blizz a week out!


----------



## iceyman

And its only 7 days away from being at our doorstep


----------



## zeb38p

lilsteve08;2118705 said:


> Everybody around wayne and Essex County were plowing, it started raining in north haledon and Lincoln park around 7pm, so I just took my wet clothes off now, I have a small route these days


Yeah everyone was out in Wayne area cept me.  All of my accounts told me not to plow or salt. There real cheap-a**es.

I drove by one of the accounts this morning and they had cleaned off the sidewalks but not any of the lot. Was just a soupy messy pool of ice and snow of about an inch. I guess they think the rain will melt it all but what about until that happens?

The parking lot of the plaza next door was done real nice tho...

Owell. Could really use another 5-8 inches round here this year. Hope everyone else made out nicely last night


----------



## zeb38p

info4tim;2118809 said:


> GFS rite now is tracking another Mega storm...entire EC for the 25th. Has had it for several runs already. Miller A setup if it verifies. Supposed to be 2 storms with phasing. 12"+
> 
> UPDATE: Every major global model has this now from 23-25th timeframe! Don't forget to check all your fluids n plow zerk fittings! Away we go!!


Cheers to that my friend! 

Lets hope there right this time!


----------



## Petr51488

Had about 2 inches of snow- then rain. ****** mess. Heavy stuff.


----------



## Petr51488

fatboyNJ;2118813 said:


> That's 10 days away. They can't predict 8 hours in advance right.


Exactly. When it's 2 days away- then it's worth looking at. How many models are there? Just because one had it right doesn't mean it's going to happen. So much can and will change.


----------



## djt1029

That'll change 20 times between now and then. I think we'll get one more big storm this winter though and the snow will stick around until the tail end of March since that's been the trend the last few years


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029;2118931 said:


> That'll change 20 times between now and then. I think we'll get one more big storm this winter though and the snow will stick around until the tail end of March since that's been the trend the last few years


Yeah I agree with you on that, Will get 15" on St Patrick's day or something and get a late start after a slow winter


----------



## Kevin_NJ

fatboyNJ;2118813 said:


> That's 10 days away. They can't predict 8 hours in advance right.


We have a winner.

48-72 hours I start to take notice. Don't get too invested until 36 hours out.


----------



## mkwl

We did about 85% of the route- few people didn't want it plowed, but we did salt everything… it was slick out there as ground temps were still hovering around 20* here until 5AM even though the air temps were about 45-50* by then…. made for some major ice buildup on asphalt and concrete! 

As for next week… I'm betting on the same scenario as this one as it looks warm before, after and during the event (unless it's a real monster, tracks further off the coast than currently modeled, and pulls in its own cold air)…. too warm for a major hit like the last big one…

I'd bet on snow to rain to snow with 2-4" of slushy accumulation…


----------



## Petr51488

I have a feeling that it's going to be too warm for snow on this next storm. Might be an inch or so then rain.


----------



## mkwl

Petr51488;2120214 said:


> I have a feeling that it's going to be too warm for snow on this next storm. Might be an inch or so then rain.


Yup… I'm betting on 1-3" of very wet snow with rain mixing in… yay lol


----------



## djt1029

Probably an inch of heavy wet slop by the time if wraps up


----------



## kawasaki guy

has snowed enough to plow here once. 

What a harsh winter. :laughing:


----------



## LAB INC

What's everyone thinking for the rest of the season ? I am not sure what to think for next weeks storm. I guess time will tell. Would be nice to get one more good storm.


----------



## info4tim

LAB INC;2120319 said:


> What's everyone thinking for the rest of the season ? I am not sure what to think for next weeks storm. I guess time will tell. Would be nice to get one more good storm.


Models all showing good promise Mar wks 1-3


----------



## Snow Commandor

I think next week's storm is a bust.


----------



## info4tim

Snow Commandor;2120340 said:


> I think next week's storm is a bust.


Absolutely Not true. See model ensembles.


----------



## Snow Commandor

info4tim;2120370 said:


> Absolutely Not true. See model ensembles.


With daytime highs in the mid 40s there's little chance for any accumulating snow next Wednesday.


----------



## info4tim

Snow Commandor;2120373 said:


> With daytime highs in the mid 40s there's little chance for any accumulating snow next Wednesday.


Watch the H that will be in place over NE mon-tues. They're watching for it to stream down just before LP coming up coast hits us. It's def on the table. Chk out AmericanWeather.com for discussion. NYC Metro subforum


----------



## iceyman

Snow Commandor;2120373 said:


> With daytime highs in the mid 40s there's little chance for any accumulating snow next Wednesday.


You cant look at accus or twc high for the day involving a storm.. The way the storm tracks will usually determine how much cold enters our area. They give a general consensus for high for the day but it can change in one model run


----------



## iceyman

info4tim;2120409 said:


> Watch the H that will be in place over NE mon-tues. They're watching for it to stream down just before LP coming up coast hits us. It's def on the table. Chk out AmericanWeather.com for discussion. NYC Metro subforum


Turning more people on to the looney bin eh lol love that site


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2120418 said:


> Turning more people on to the looney bin eh lol love that site


Whatta read huh!?


----------



## mkwl

info4tim;2120337 said:


> Models all showing good promise Mar wks 1-3


Just what we need… a nice snowy March so the ground will be like soup for the first big install of the season…. yay Thumbs Up


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;2120620 said:


> Just what we need… a nice snowy March so the ground will be like soup for the first big install of the season…. yay Thumbs Up


Would be nice to have a warm march one of these years


----------



## kawasaki guy

Snow Commandor;2120373 said:


> With daytime highs in the mid 40s there's little chance for any accumulating snow next Wednesday.


Ditto.

Hope I can start mowing early. I need to make up for the lost income this winter.


----------



## Randall Ave

58'here. Tomorrow I'm putting two out of the three plows away. Can always put them back on.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Randall Ave;2121079 said:


> 58'here. Tomorrow I'm putting two out of the three plows away. Can always put them back on.


I'm starting spring cleanups Monday!


----------



## info4tim

Snow Commandor;2121103 said:


> I'm starting spring cleanups Monday!


That'll bring on the snows fer sure


----------



## lilsteve08

Snow Commandor;2121103 said:


> I'm starting spring cleanups Monday!


You serious snow commandor? I feel the same way, just can't wait to get the blowers going again, this is the wierdest weather I have seen in a longtime.


----------



## Michael DeRose

The last warm March was back in 2012. Every March since has been cold and when your working with water cold weather sucks.


----------



## LAB INC

Well is it over ? Looks like this weeks storm is going to be rain. We are now almost at the first week of March. What do you guys think ? Are we done ? Will we get something in March ? Was hoping on one more Storm.


----------



## info4tim

LAB INC;2121595 said:


> Well is it over ? Looks like this weeks storm is going to be rain. We are now almost at the first week of March. What do you guys think ? Are we done ? Will we get something in March ? Was hoping on one more Storm.


Yep. Models still showing some cold with NAO blocking and moisture for 1st 2 wks!


----------



## LAB INC

Really ? Would be nice to get soemthing. I would like to get out and plow one more time.


----------



## info4tim

LAB INC;2121646 said:


> Really ? Would be nice to get soemthing. I would like to get out and plow one more time.


Yeah ditto down here. Only made 1/2 of last yrs take so far


----------



## LAB INC

Same with me. I made out well with the big storm we had. I would like have a half way decent push before spring. Not sure what will happen in March.


----------



## zeb38p

info4tim;2121696 said:


> Only made 1/2 of last yrs take so far


Yeah it'd be nice. I've only been out once so far this year.

The way shes goes with snow sometime... :/


----------



## info4tim

zeb38p;2121729 said:


> Yeah it'd be nice. I've only been out once so far this year.
> 
> The way shes goes with snow sometime... :/


Got 34 hrs in Bliz then another 6 like wk after lol! Come on March!!


----------



## LAB INC

Come on March ! One nice push before we go to spring ! I am little doubtful but hope I am wrong.


----------



## zeb38p

Lets all keep our fingers crossed


----------



## UniqueTouch

Anyone hear anything about anymore plowable snow storms hitting nj before i start doing cleans ups and slice seeding? would love to get one more snow plowing in. But it will be what it will be. Can't wait for spring to be honest. Now i have my license for fertilizer i can't wait. was speaking the woman who issues them in NJ. theres really only like 20 of us in all of NJ. i cant believe how many people are putting it down with no license st8 up crazy. if Trump gets elected im gonna get my 300 accounts back!!! yea baby


----------



## info4tim

UniqueTouch;2121849 said:


> Anyone hear anything about anymore plowable snow storms hitting nj before i start doing cleans ups and slice seeding? would love to get one more snow plowing in. But it will be what it will be. Can't wait for spring to be honest. Now i have my license for fertilizer i can't wait. was speaking the woman who issues them in NJ. theres really only like 20 of us in all of NJ. i cant believe how many people are putting it down with no license st8 up crazy. if Trump gets elected im gonna get my 300 accounts back!!! yea baby


Supposed to have addtl threats thru mid March! Hey, need lawn sliced! Can you do? In Howell area!


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch;2121849 said:


> Anyone hear anything about anymore plowable snow storms hitting nj before i start doing cleans ups and slice seeding? would love to get one more snow plowing in. But it will be what it will be. Can't wait for spring to be honest. Now i have my license for fertilizer i can't wait. was speaking the woman who issues them in NJ. theres really only like 20 of us in all of NJ. i cant believe how many people are putting it down with no license st8 up crazy. if Trump gets elected im gonna get my 300 accounts back!!! yea baby


Have a buddy who is liscensed.. All he does is fert.. Not a bad gig


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman;2121857 said:


> Have a buddy who is liscensed.. All he does is fert.. Not a bad gig


The test is a joke, anyone could pass it.

I dont think its over yet either, ive plowed many times in march before. just hoping to start cleanups before april this year.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes;2122064 said:


> The test is a joke, anyone could pass it.
> 
> .


I dont doubt that.. All i know is thats all he does and does well


----------



## mkwl

UniqueTouch;2121849 said:


> Anyone hear anything about anymore plowable snow storms hitting nj before i start doing cleans ups and slice seeding? would love to get one more snow plowing in. But it will be what it will be. Can't wait for spring to be honest. Now i have my license for fertilizer i can't wait. was speaking the woman who issues them in NJ. theres really only like 20 of us in all of NJ. i cant believe how many people are putting it down with no license st8 up crazy. if Trump gets elected im gonna get my 300 accounts back!!! yea baby


There are definitely more than 20 people certified to apply fertilizer in NJ LOL- I can think of at least 15 guys (myself included). Do you have your pesticide applicators' license? Hope so, because if not you're looking at STEEP fines!


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch;2121849 said:


> Anyone hear anything about anymore plowable snow storms hitting nj before i start doing cleans ups and slice seeding? would love to get one more snow plowing in. But it will be what it will be. Can't wait for spring to be honest. Now i have my license for fertilizer i can't wait. was speaking the woman who issues them in NJ. theres really only like 20 of us in all of NJ. i cant believe how many people are putting it down with no license st8 up crazy. if Trump gets elected im gonna get my 300 accounts back!!! yea baby


There's at least a few hundred of us in the state, that test is incredibly easy


----------



## kawasaki guy

Pesticide lic is different than the Fertilizer lic I believe.

I need to hire a certified 3B applicator for the season so I can get the business lic. Have a whole list of clients interested in it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow coming down for for about an hour and a half. I pre treated everything around 11am and they let school out early lol i dont know why. would love to be able to run through the commercials later without calling in shovelers but seems the ground is too warm yet.


----------



## J.Ricci

kawasaki guy;2122471 said:


> Pesticide lic is different than the Fertilizer lic I believe.
> 
> I need to hire a certified 3B applicator for the season so I can get the business lic. Have a whole list of clients interested in it.


They are different, fertilizer license is a joke to get, pesticide's a little more involved but still not as hard as some people make it out to be



V_Scapes;2122506 said:


> Light snow coming down for for about an hour and a half. I pre treated everything around 11am and they let school out early lol i dont know why. would love to be able to run through the commercials later without calling in shovelers but seems the ground is too warm yet.


Just rain here, started getting some equipment ready for next week though might try to get in 3 or 4 days of work. Tired of waiting around for spring


----------



## sota

I'm annoyed. Spent more time taking the plow on and off than I did actually using it this year. Did manage to get the ballast box built and set up though, so that's a plus. Oh well. I'd just like it to truly be done if it's done so I can get on to bigger things this year.


----------



## crazyboy

Sure hope it snows again! Even if it does it looks like I'll be losing this year.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well by the map, looks like you guys in Bergan County are getting some good rain right now, and some thunder.


----------



## iceyman

Summertime t storms in February.. This winter has had a little of everything


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci;2122533 said:


> They are different, fertilizer license is a joke to get, pesticide's a little more involved but still not as hard as some people make it out to be
> 
> Just rain here, started getting some equipment ready for next week though might try to get in 3 or 4 days of work. Tired of waiting around for spring


Id love to be started up by the 15th but thats not looking good, the ground is super saturated here. As long as we get going before april ill be happy.


----------



## iceyman

Thurs nite into Friday euro has us in the money.. Hopefully its our farewall of winter and hello spring


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey, I hope for another blizzard! But I think the fat lady has already been on the stage. I got 58' outside right now.


----------



## lilsteve08

Randall Ave;2124625 said:


> Hey, I hope for another blizzard! But I think the fat lady has already been on the stage. I got 58' outside right now.


Taking plow off tonight either this will "make it snow or things will begin to grow" Future weather reports show no snow and lots of rain for March april


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2124468 said:


> Thurs nite into Friday euro has us in the money.. Hopefully its our farewall of winter and hello spring


Nooooooot anymore...as usual Howdy Spring lol!!


----------



## djt1029

We'll see if anything for Friday changes. Hoping to start spring work March 21 if the weather cooperates. I just have a feeling we're going to get a 6" storm in late March


----------



## Kevin_NJ

60s yesterday and today, still saw two guys running with plows on. Saw the one guy a few times last week with plow on too. Blowers in bed each time.


----------



## info4tim

Hey guys models, for the most part have changed!! 12-18" for Jersey, more on LI!


----------



## 90plow

What model is showing that?!?


----------



## Randall Ave

If your going to say that, post up some proof.


----------



## Len90

Only model that has really shown big on NJ is the Canadian (GGEM). Too much time between now and the potential event to really have an idea with what accumulations will be like.


----------



## info4tim

Randall Ave;2125237 said:


> If your going to say that, post up some proof.


From American WX: NAM, GGEM/NAVGEM combo n NOGAPS


----------



## iceyman

One for the fishes


----------



## Len90

iceyman;2125363 said:


> One for the fishes


Storms this year have come a lot farther west than modeled in the mid/long range. Think about that 6 inch surprise on 2/5 and the 1+ inch we got the week before the blizzard.


----------



## lilsteve08

Len90;2125570 said:


> Storms this year have come a lot farther west than modeled in the mid/long range. Think about that 6 inch surprise on 2/5 and the 1+ inch we got the week before the blizzard.


Plow was taken off. This morning,some guys started spring cleanups today and mulching, I think snow is over even though they are saying flurries or snow this Friday morning


----------



## info4tim

lilsteve08;2125601 said:


> Plow was taken off. This morning,some guys started spring cleanups today and mulching, I think snow is over even though they are saying flurries or snow this Friday morning


Better reconnect! Latest: 18z GEFS is now warning level NYC/ CNJ/ LI


----------



## UniqueTouch

are we getting snow thurs and friday? you guys are better then the forecasters


----------



## Len90

UniqueTouch;2125925 said:


> are we getting snow thurs and friday? you guys are better then the forecasters


NWS now saying anywhere from 0-6 inches. Remember the big blizzard snow totals were not correctly predicted until the storm was dumping the snow on us. Forecast originally called for PHL area to be jackpot while NYC area ended up the best.

My opinion still too close to call. Model trends are the thing to watch. Should start having an idea by tonight as it would put us just about 24 hours ahead of the start.


----------



## UniqueTouch

thanks len appreciate it.


----------



## info4tim

OK here's the latest....Now 4-6" CNJ to coast with more South n east, with wind driven ripping snow. They're watching a potential additional Westward shift n deepening Low for *possible* Sig higher amts. My contractor just sent out a "Storm Alert" email to all Plows n shovelers...be ready tomorrow nite!! Get em hooked fellas!


----------



## iceyman

Would be shocked to get more than 2".. And yes this is one for the fishes as it blows up but too east for us to matter


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2126152 said:


> Would be shocked to get more than 2".. And yes this is one for the fishes as it blows up but too east for us to matter


Not for CNJ n snj. Storm has moved nuff for us to catch north west quadrant

Here's My Holly's take:

Mount Holly's discussion.

.LONG TERM /THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY/...

THU NIGHT THRU FRI AFTERNOON... LOW PRESSURE WILL STRENGTHEN OVER
THE NC COASTAL REGION THU NIGHT AND THEN TRACK NE WELL OFFSHORE OF
OUR WATERS FRIDAY. THE TRACK HAS TRENDED A LITTLE FURTHER NORTH
TODAY AND THE QPF/SNOWFALL FCST HAS EDGED UP A LITTLE TO REFLECT
THIS. THE GFS IS STILL A RATHER SIGNIFICANT OUTLIER WITH SNOWFALL
AMTS MUCH HIGHER THAN OUR PRESENT FCST. WE HAVE SIDED MORE WITH THE
12Z EC WHICH...IF TEMPS REMAIN COLD ENOUGH FRI...COULD PRODUCE 2-3
INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS THE DELMARVA AND INTO SRN NJ. AMTS FURTHER
NORTH WILL BE MORE LIGHT 1 TO 2 INCHES OVER NRN NJ AND NE PA. THE
SNOWFALL WILL BEGIN IN THE LATE EVENING (7-9 PM) ACROSS THE DELMARVA
AND CLOSER TO MIDNIGHT FURTHER NORTH. THE TOTAL TIME OF
PRECIPITATION WILL BE AROUND 8 TO 12 HOURS NORTH AND 12-18 HOURS
OVER THE DELMARVA. TEMPERATURES FRI OVER SRN NJ AND THE DELMARVA
MAYBE MARGINAL FOR SNOW, SO THIS IS A RATHER TRICKY SNOW FCST WITH
ONLY MOD CONFID IN AMTS ATTM. CONSIDERING CONFID LEVELS AND TIMING,
STILL A BIT EARLY OF ANY ADVSY ATTM. LIKELY NOT ENOUGH SNOW TO
JUSTIFY A WATCH. OVERNIGHT SHIFT CAN RAISE ANY NECESSARY FLAGS
OVERNIGHT


----------



## zeb38p

Id be shocked to see above 2 in aswell, the minimum amount our contract calls for a push, but with mother nature we can never be sure.

I'd be happy with one more push.


P.S. post #420 haha


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'd be surprised if we get anything over an inch here in BERGEN Co.


----------



## Len90

I'm liking the chance of 1-3 with possibility of 2-4 for the more costal areas of Monmouth county. 

Towns and county are pretreating roads like crazy. Must have a lot of unused material left over.


----------



## Petr51488

I'm going with possibly a dusting on cars and maybe grass but likely nothing


----------



## iceyman

Probably an inch on the grass .. Yippeee


----------



## Petr51488

Well, winter is over! Weather channel predicted this winter would be warmer than average and wetter than average. Seems they were right! everyone else had the opposite- cold and snowy.


----------



## LAB INC

I agree 100% it's over ! Was not that great of a year. Did enjoy the big storm we had. Would of been nice if we had one more good one. But I think it's over. Starting Tuesday to wash and clean up everything. I will leave one truck ready just in case. Good luck this season guys with landscape work. See you in the fall.


----------



## iceyman

Ice cream time


----------



## Randall Ave

Feels like a late April morning out there! Hope everyone was at least in the black for this so called winter. There's always next year.


----------



## mkwl

Agreed- we took all the plows off yesterday- washing everything up and servicing trucks and equipment this week, hopefully starting work next week. There's aways the chance of a cold snap but I think by and large we're in the clear as far as snow goes. Definitely wasn't one for the record books, but I'm sure glad we got that one big one and a few salt events…. we actually got more than twice as much snow as they got in Upstate, NY… crazy lol

Have a great season guys!


----------



## J.Ricci

Winters definitely over, started servicing equipment yesterday, plows come off tomorrow. By the end of the week we'll be ready to go


----------



## Mike_C

Started cleanups today great day for it, got a little over 20 done. Winter's done, it will be nice not to have to scramble to finish spring work this year


----------



## Randall Ave

All my plows are put away till next season. If buy a slim chance it was gonna snow. One hr and we r ready to roll. But it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## info4tim

Randall Ave;2128676 said:


> All my plows are put away till next season. If buy a slim chance it was gonna snow. One hr and we r ready to roll. But it ain't gonna happen.


Look for 1 more possibly, end March/begin April


----------



## iceyman

Yea it can stay 77 for the next 6 months


----------



## mkwl

Anyone hearing anything about a blizzard Sunday night-Monday? Just saw something to that effect on weather.com….


----------



## iceyman

At this point id say its a 4% chance lol.. But ya never know


----------



## Randall Ave

Ya mean I gotta drag them plows back out! It's all put away.


----------



## iceyman

6 days away.. Weve been here before.. Ill take one more bomb


----------



## info4tim

Randall Ave;2129854 said:


> Ya mean I gotta drag them plows back out! It's all put away.


Been telling everyone one I know....Stay Ready!! Lol


----------



## iceyman

info4tim;2129858 said:


> Been telling everyone one I know....Stay Ready!! Lol


Ya its nice i have easy access to my plows until i really know its over. Helps to have alot of room for my trailers And trucks without plowa being in the way


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2129859 said:


> Ya its nice i have easy access to my plows until i really know its over. Helps to have alot of room for my trailers And trucks without plowa being in the way


Always within arm's reach till tax day I say. Or if ya like doin dbl work...go for it lol!


----------



## iceyman

Gfs just caved to a storm.. Its getting interesting


----------



## Randall Ave

Bernie Rayno should have more on it tomorrow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Its still on the board as of now, TWC posted a map of 5-8" for our area 

Wont be happy if i have to take the equipment out again, its all washed and put away and we started cleanups today.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;2130392 said:


> Its still on the board as of now, TWC posted a map of 5-8" for our area
> 
> Wont be happy if i have to take the equipment out again, its all washed and put away and we started cleanups today.


Yup looking like 5-8" or more here… I think the big issue is going to be ground temps, but I can see how, if it falls predominantly after sunset and comes down hard enough, it could definitely accumulate enough to plow… I hope not, but it's possible lol

We started some projects this week which will have to be put on hold for a few days if we really get 5-8" over the weekend… my guys and I won't be happy…

But then again, mother nature has a cruel sense of humor so I'll bet it'll happen, we will all have the pull everything back out again, and get to "summarize" everything a second time…. yay


----------



## info4tim

Been tellin folk bout this for almost a month lol!!


----------



## snowpushers

We've been out for the past two weeks.Did a lot of clean ups and edging.Was holding off on mulch for next week? A lot of cutomers had called and my guys really needed the money,plus a few of our customers wanted their places picked up before Easter.Salter still on one truck w/ plow, may have to use it Monday??? I'll wait until Saturday to see what the forecast is calling for Monday before I hook up the other plows and pull out the snowblowers and Gravely's.


----------



## Petr51488

Havnt started cleanups yet- so this would be the greatest thing ever. I put all my snow stuff away a few days ago. Looks like shovels for this storm!


----------



## iceyman

Good thing is the snow should be goon relatively soon with temps goin into 60s following the storm.. I just dont want 1.5" and people ***** about being plowed..


----------



## Petr51488

Shows 48 for Monday and 28 for Monday night so if it doesn't melt by Monday night you'll have ice everywhere. Not taking that chance and my customers know it


----------



## lilsteve08

I heard anywhere from 3-6 and 5-8", kinds of bitter sweet, have gotten some cleanups done and I saw some mulch jobs being done, would love the push $, but cleanups and lawns growing seem normal with this early nice weather, Something is really wrong with the weather here.


----------



## Len90

Had an idea something must be up when all the contractor plow trucks for the Garden State Parkway showed up at the PNC Arts Center parking lot again today. Was meaning to photograph all of them this winter and never got around to it. I guess I'll have a second chance this weekend


----------



## Randall Ave

Ya ever notice the plow ya need is always the one all the way in the back. Gonna wait till Sunday morning, for the final forcast.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Hope we get something. Have 1.5 tons of salt in my shop to use up. Do not think we will though.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs vs the world


----------



## info4tim

Randall Ave;2130718 said:


> Ya ever notice the plow ya need is always the one all the way in the back. Gonna wait till Sunday morning, for the final forcast.


You'll be too late lol!!


----------



## iceyman

And gfs may be onto something and we get nothing. Wow


----------



## Randall Ave

The weather channel has cut way back on their totals this morning.


----------



## Len90

iceyman;2130782 said:


> And gfs may be onto something and we get nothing. Wow


Think this will be another system that we figure out tomorrow night. For all we know storm could be just like my brackets and bust.


----------



## Randall Ave

From what I can see this morning, we might get a dusting here. Grounds to dam warm.


----------



## info4tim

NADA again! Great upgrade "King" Euro! $$ well spent I say wtf


----------



## iceyman

And ukie still has a storm.. Gem puts cnj at 5-6


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, if we all put our plows on, that will guarantee it will not snow!!!!


----------



## info4tim

A friggin Men!!


----------



## info4tim

OK guys, here ya have it from a local Met that emails local forecasts for Neptune NJ and surrounding areas! Time to Hook Up ID say!! Lol


MARCH 20TH

Palm Sunday....first day of Spring....Snow on the way

A storm will develop over the coastal waters to our south and east later today and tonight. The precipitation shield associated with the storm will be close enough to produce accumulating snow over the eastern half of the state tonight.

Precipitation will begin later this afternoon in the form of rain or wet snow. Temperatures will be in the low and mid 40s when precipitation starts but with low dew points in the area, the temperature will fall back quickly as precipitation becomes steadier around and just after sunset resulting in a change to all snow.

Snow will continue for a good part of the nighttime hours, but will end prior to sunrise. Snow accumulations of 2 to 4 inches are expected for areas east of the NJ Turnpike...mainly on grassy and colder surfaces. There may be some slushy spots on secondary roads tomorrow morning but overall travel impacts from the snow look to be minimal for the Monday morning commute.

As you move west of the NJ Turnpike, amounts will fall off quickly to an inch or two with little or no snow accumulations across much of interior northern NJ.

Returning sun and temperatures in the 40s Monday afternoon will quickly melt the snow


----------



## V_Scapes

What a pain...

Not sure if I should hold off on work tomorrow, I know we wont see much up here but certainly cant do much if we get a coating or an inch, never mind the ground becoming soft again.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well I'm looking out the shop door. Can't see the heavy snow thru all the sun light and blue sky.


----------



## mkwl

V_Scapes;2131457 said:


> What a pain...
> 
> Not sure if I should hold off on work tomorrow, I know we wont see much up here but certainly cant do much if we get a coating or an inch, never mind the ground becoming soft again.


Mother nature at her finest! We're working tomorrow regardless- don't want to lose the day especially since it looks like the end of the week is going to be rainy… we can still put down mulch in the snow LOL


----------



## iceyman

Decent snow .. Well see how hard it gets later


----------



## Randall Ave

As I was told here once. No pics or it ain't happening. Is it sticking on the road?


----------



## info4tim

Randall Ave;2131636 said:


> As I was told here once. No pics or it ain't happening. Is it sticking on the road?


Of Course NOT LOL!!! What a scam


----------



## to_buy

Well winter was nothing to talk about this year, lets hope for more snow next year. Now lets look foward to girls in tight clothes and bikinis.
Have a good summer, be safe and I will catch you in September


----------



## kawasaki guy

A little snow on the grass here, but it already melted. Nice out now.


----------



## LAB INC

Little snow on the grass here but that was about it. Glad we did not go crazy getting ready. That's a rap ! See you guys come fall ! Have a safe spring and summer !


----------



## J.Ricci

Glad we dodged the snow bullet, already about half way done with cleanups and just started a huge retaining wall last week. Back to work tomorrow, phone's been ringing like crazy the past few days. Hope everyone has a great season see you all back in the fall


----------



## lilsteve08

J.Ricci;2132025 said:


> Glad we dodged the snow bullet, already about half way done with cleanups and just started a huge retaining wall last week. Back to work tomorrow, phone's been ringing like crazy the past few days. Hope everyone has a great season see you all back in the fall


Channel 61 is. Saying 1-2" of snow saturday????


----------



## Randall Ave

It would not stick. And I only saw flurries. And more for South Jersey. But things change


----------



## kawasaki guy

No snow here that I know of. Or at least I hope there is not going to be any snow. Salt is not buried behind mowers and pipe fittings.


----------



## iceyman

Would be a sick joke to get accumalating snow tomorrow


----------



## info4tim

iceyman;2137095 said:


> Would be a sick joke to get accumalating snow tomorrow


Omfg I'm with you on that lol!!! All stripped down on the jeep, put away, even got the top n doors off! Come on summer!


----------

